# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Interconexiones, bombeos y regulación de la red eléctrica en general

## F. Lázaro

***** NOTA DE SALUT ****

Este hilo se crea a partir de los mensajes de otro tema, denominado La producción de energía hidráulica en España aumenta un 65% respecto a 2009 .

**********************




Las hidroeléctricas produciendo energía como nunca
La eólica produciendo a toda máquina "viento en popa a toda vela"

No pagando un sólo euro por el agua o el viento que usan...

Y un estacazo de un 10% mañana...

*Ejpaña va bien!!!*  :Embarrassment:  :Frown:

----------


## Matraco

^^ Mira los precios del petróleo-gas, carbón y uranio y entenderás el por qué de la subida de la luz... y no sólo de la subida, si no, de por qué en Junio-Julio se tendrá que volver a subir otra vez la luz. Y demos gracias a que 2010 y 2011 van a ser unos años hidrológicos espectaculares que si no... ya veremos que ocurre en 2.012. China está dinamitando los precios de las materias energéticas finitias y esto no tiene vuelta atrás, tenemos que invertir masivamente en eólica combinada con centrales hidroeléctricas reversibles.

----------


## Salut

Yo cada vez estoy más convencido de que debemos apostar en casa por la autosuficiencia energética  :Big Grin: 

Estoy empezando a buscar piezas pa montarme uno así:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pdqDQwehlk

Motor Stirling: energía mecánica a partir de un diferencial de temperatura bastante bajito, sin necesidad de calderas ni demás chuminás  :Smile: 

Los venden de juguete que funcionan hasta con 0,5 ºK de diferencia entre el polo frío y el caliente!!!  :EEK!: 

Vamos, que con cualquier calor residual que tengas a mano (agua de la ducha, etc) puedes ponerte a generar ^_^

----------


## cantarin

Esta claro que los que primero tenemos que ahorrar somos nosotros, es cuestión de mentalidad, si podemos estar con la luz apagada de día pues estemos, si podemos usar el frigo a menor potencia se usa, son cosas de poco que pueden ir haciendo mucho si somos todos los que lo hacemos.

Para convatir la demanda, pues mas centrales solares que hay muchas zonas donde se pueden aprovechar, la eolica madre la que hay montanda en Guadalajara, y más que pusieran que sería rentable, esto desde luego necesita mas medios, mas cantidad para cubrir la demanda, o eso o comprar luz a Francia, o montar alguna central nuclear nueva, pero eso parece que está proscrito.

Pero creo que las cosas tienen que cambiar de direción si no queremos que el recibo suba mas y mas. Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

^^ Mayor oferta unicamente habrá si se realizan nuevas inversiones. Y no está el horno para bollos: inversiones paralizadas en todos lados, entre falta de seguridad jurídica, caída de la demanda, miedo por la competencia de las renovables, etc.

Pero bueno, esto ya es salirse del tema principal del hilo. Pa hablar de esto, tenemos el hilo del déficit de tarifa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Matraco

¡Muy buena Salut! Yo había pensado en volver a las velas y en instalar una bici con una dinámo, pero ese invento es mucho mejor, donde va a parar.

Cantarin te veo un poco en off en este tema.
A partir de 2010, por primera vez en la historia nos hemos convertido en exportadores de eléctricidad también hacia Francia.
Construir nuevas nucleares no es una opción porque, en nuestro caso las renovables no dejan mercado, porque nuestro parque nuclear es muy jóven y porque en general es demasido caro, en el Reino Unido las eléctricas pusieron como condición para construir nuevas centrales a) ayudas económicas y b) una subida de la luz. En los EE.UU. Obama también tuvo que ofrecer el aval del Estado para la construcción de 1 nueva central y... mejor no recordemos nuestra moratoria nuclear.Además, el uranio está completamente desbocado a la espera de si China "sólo" construye los 50 rectores que tiene planificados abasteciendolos con su uranio o de si finalmente duplica sus planes y tiene que hacerse con buena parte de la producción de mundial de uranio.

Como digo, la única opción es la eólica (la renovable más barata y de la que debemos ganar 15.000 MW terrestres y 3.000 marinos hasta 2.020) en connivencia directa con la creación de unos 3.500 nuevos MW en centrales hidroeléctricas (la energía más barata que existe) reversibles y por supuesto incrementar muy notablemente nuestra capacidad de exportación hacia Francia + el resto de las renovables.
Lo que más nos interesaría en el foro son los nuevos MW en centrales reversibles para gestionar la variabilidad de la eólica. Además, esta potencia hidroeléctrica sería bastante independiente de la climatología y podría tener menos trabas medioambientales de las habituales ya que, como sabreis, el "gran" embalse inferior ya suele existir y el embalse superior no tiene que ser muy grande y se puede hacer en lugares tradicionalmente innaccesibles, despoblados, etc (Ej: La Muela)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Como digo, la única opción es la eólica (la renovable más barata y de la que debemos ganar 15.000 MW terrestres y 3.000 marinos hasta 2.020) en connivencia directa con la creación de unos 3.500 nuevos MW en centrales hidroeléctricas (la energía más barata que existe) reversibles y por supuesto incrementar muy notablemente nuestra capacidad de exportación hacia Francia + el resto de las renovables.
> Lo que más nos interesaría en el foro son los nuevos MW en centrales reversibles para gestionar la variabilidad de la eólica. Además, esta potencia hidroeléctrica sería bastante independiente de la climatología y podría tener menos trabas medioambientales de las habituales ya que, como sabreis, el "gran" embalse inferior ya suele existir y el embalse superior no tiene que ser muy grande y se puede hacer en lugares tradicionalmente innaccesibles, despoblados, etc (Ej: La Muela)


En cuanto al aumento de 15.000 MW terrestres y 3000 marinos con eólica... eso no es tan fácil como parece... para que esos bichos "funcionen" hace falta viento, bastante viento..., con lo cual, eso no es ir poniendo aerogeneradores como el que está sembrando césped  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: 

Hay que elegir muy bien en donde ubicarlos y evidentemente donde generalmente sople viento y sean productivos... sino, es un gasto inútil a la par que absurdo...

Esa potencia (esos 18.000 MW) sí que se podrían conseguir más fácil con más centrales termosolares por ejemplo...

En Extremadura últimamente hay un "boom" termosolar y se están construyendo unas cuantas de centrales, al igual que supongo pasará en Andalucía y en Castilla-La Mancha.

En toda la zona centro-sur hay mucho terreno "muerto" que podría ser aprovechado para centrales termosolares y se podría conseguir una gran capacidad de MW  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

De los tres (eólica, hidroeléctrica reversible y termosolar), desde luego, la que veo mejor y con la cual se puede sacar mayor rendimiento y potencia, es con la termosolar  :Smile: , y creo no andar muy equivocado que de aquí a unos años, la termosolar va a ser importante, muy importante  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , más incluso que la hidroeléctrica  :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Matraco

^^ Perdón me expresé mal. Hablaba con las cifras de objetivos oficiales. Según el Plan Energético Nacional para 2.020 debemos pasar:
- de nuestros 20.000 MW eólicos terrestres actuales a 35.000 MW (+ 15.000 MW)
- de 0 MW eólicos marinos a 3.000 MW (+ 3.000 MW)
- de nuestros 4.200 MW solares actuales a 13.445 MW -8.367 MW fotovoltaicos y 5.079 MW termosolares- (+ 9.245 MW)
- en el resto de renovables desconozco los objetivos, quizas ronden los + 3.000 nuevos MW

... y ya lo de los 3.500 nuevos MW en centrales reversibles si que es un deseo mío, pero que creo que además de alcanzable es vital. Voy a ver si hay un hilo especifico en el foro sobre centrales reversibles, pero de momento aquí a hay bastante informacón al respecto, http://www.urbanity.es/foro/infraest...versibles.html, si veis datos erróneos decirlo para que los pueda corregir, que no es nada facil encontrar info. sobre estas instalaciones.

El precio de "la luz", "no depende de la demanda", depende de los costes de producción, además, las renovables tienen preferencia de acceso al mercado y nuestros kW renovables son muy demandados en el resto de Europa. El problema que veo yo es que ante el déficit tarifario la eléctricas no sean capaces de cumplir los objetivos para las renovables y que el gas, el carbón, el petróleo y el uranio continuen llevando el peso de nuestra producción... 2/3 de la peninsular y cerca del 95% de la extrapeninsular.


Volviendo al tema del hilo según el Avance del Sistema Eléctrico de REE para 2010 el incremento de la producción hidroeléctrica ha sido del 59,3% para el sistema peninsular y del 0% en los sistemas extrapeninsulares... pero creo que que REE no computa la minihidroeléctrica ¿No?

----------


## Salut

*@ F.Lázaro:* como ya te ha respondido Matraco, esos +15.000 MW son perfectamente posibles. Y muchísimos más. El problema no lo veo del lado del potencial de generación, sino más bien de su integración en la red. 

Y precisamente por eso son imprescindibles las centrales reversibles. Infinitamente más que el aumento de la interconexión con Francia, o proyectos megalómanos como la EuroGrid. Allí Matraco hasta se queda corto en "lo deseable", porque +3.500 MW reversibles con +18.000 MW eólicos... como que queda algo descompensao!

La dirección de trabajo está en dirección a sistemas como el de Bolarque-La Bujeda, para que los nuevos (pequeños) embalses necesarios interfieran lo menos posible con los cursos de agua permanentes.


*@ Matraco:* Con el actual sistema de casación la demanda influye, y mucho. Si recortamos la demanda en horas punta, quedan fuera las tecnologías más caras (las que marcan el precio del _pool_) y en consecuencia se abarata el precio en el mercado eléctrico.

...otra cosa es que las eléctricas pidan compensaciones por lucro cesante por allí, o alguna otra excusa barata para seguir llenándose los bolsillos...


EDIT: Es posible que la minihidráulica se compute en "Régimen Especial"...

----------


## Matraco

Ahmm... muy cierto, seguro que la minihidroeléctrica computa como "resto de renovables en régimen especial".

Bueno, dejo el tema de la factura porque es un tema de locos.

No subestimes la importancia de las interconexiones con Francia, no es lo mismo tener capacidad para exportar 1.400 MW como ahora, que tener la capacidad de exportar 2.600 MW como tendremos en 2.014 con la MAT por Gerona o tener la capacidad de exportar 4.600 MW como tendríamos con una línea submarina a corriente continua de 800 kV entre Lemoniz y Burdeos. Hablamos de un incremento de 3.200 MW, casi sería equiparable a la capacidad de absorción de picos eólicos de las nuevas reversibles.

----------


## Salut

Sí, en términos de potencia sí.... en términos de disponibilidad operativa, pues no. Hay que tener en cuenta que existe gente al otro lado, con sus propios picos y valles de demanda, y su propia estructura de parque generador.

No voy a negar que es bastante útil la interconexión. Pero también tiene sus muy serias limitaciones, muchas de ellas políticas. Estoy convencido de que optimizando las posibilidades que nos proporcionan nuestras aguas se puede sacar mucha más tajada.

A malas, hasta se podría bombear agua de mar...


PD: No sabía que hubiera un proyecto de HVDC submarino con Francia... qué fuerte, ¿no? No es que sea señal de "gran potencial de interconexion", porque lo veo más bien como solución de última instancia  :S

EDIT: Y si nos metemos en otras fórmulas de regulación de la demanda, ya la diferencia se dispara. Será esto lo que nos permita meter mucha más eólica, no tanto como las interconexiones  :Smile:

----------


## Matraco

Sip, Don Atienza (El Pte de REE) está impulsando una conexión HVCD por el golfo de Vizcaya, aunque todavía está en una fase muy incipiente. Era algo totalmente lógico tras los interminables problemas, retrasos y sobrecostes de la MAT por Gerona. Aunque ni con esta super línea cumpliríamos las recomendaciones de capacidad de interconexión de la UE... y menos aún si contabilizamos al sistema portuges y al español como un único sistema ibérico, que en mi opinión es lo que debe hacerse.

Sip, esos 3.200 nuevos MW en intercambios serían una capacidad estructural que muy dificilmente se emplearía al 100%, pero no por las limitaciones del mercado francés, que además de ser monstruoso tiene una capacidad de exportación hacia el resto del continente todavía más monstruosa, si no, como bien apuntas, por las limitaciones de producción, demanda, etc.

A esta capacidad de intercambios también habría que sumarle el proyecto Rómulo que a partir de mediados de este mismo año permitirá "exportar" hasta 400 MW a Baleares. Y por mí, ojalá se concibiesen otras interconexiones hacia Francia, interconexiones que desde un principio deberían proyectarse soterradas, etc para evitar retrasos, oposición popular, etc. Por mi, una Pamplona-Orthez similar a la de Gerona (2x400kV o 1.200 MW) y otras 2 de 220 kV por Aragón (soterradas bajo las carreteras y por los túneles de Somport y Bielsa). También hay que pensar que en el Pirineo Francés hay centrales reversibles y que a medio plazo España, además de ser una superpotencia exportadora de renovables también será un paso obligado para las renovables que se instalarán masivamente en el norte de África.
Y ya a muyyyyyy largo plazo estaría la posibilidad de intercambiar directamente picos eólicos entre la península Ibérica y el Mar del Norte mediante una gran red eléctrica paneuropea de corriente continua, esto podría implicar reconvertir parte de la producción eólica de variable a estable (porque siempre sopla el viento en alguna parte).

Esto no resta importancia para las centrales reversibles... que si no me equivoco, con los nuevos proyectos canarios y otros ya ronda los 4.000 MW en construcción, tramitación, proyecto o estudio... a los que habría que sumar los 2.170 MW en bombeos que alcanzará Portugal (otra gran superpotencia hidroeléctrica y eólica en términos relativos) en 2.018.

----------


## Salut

Uf, la red paneuropea (EuroGrid) yo la veo como una quimera. Poca broma la inversión que puede suponer algo así, sin entrar en las cuestiones políticas que tanto suelen paralizar a la UE (¿desde qué país se gestiona esta red? etc.).

Tampoco veo sano que se transporte energía eléctrica desde Marruecos hasta el Mar del Norte. Que inviertan allí en eólica e hidráulica (será por falta de saltos en Noruega...), y aquí ya nos apañaremos con Marruecos-Iberia-Sur de Francia -eólica regulada con termosolar y algo de hidráulica-.

La HVDC está muy bien para conectar con las Baleares (por ir irremediablemente por debajo del agua), pero lo veo una tecnología demasiado cara para simplemente atravesar los Pirineos. Sólo es competitiva para distancias MUY largas (> 400 km), y salvo que nos metamos de lleno en el proyecto EuroGrid olvidate...

No entiendo muy bien por qué el Sr. Atienza apuesta por esa interconexión submarina, mientras aún quede un sólo paso "convencional" libre. 

Las recomendaciones de la UE hay que matizarlas. El sistema ibérico es grande y variado. No lo comparemos con un Bélgica o u Luxemburgo.

----------


## Matraco

En mi opinión la red paneuropea es sencillamente algo inevitable, paneuropea y panmediterránea. Eso sí, no se comenzará a construir antes 2.020 y no será una red mallada hasta 2.050. La UE estima el coste de la super-red en unos 44.000 mll. de euros. En mi opinión la red no sería controlada por ningún país, sería controlada por los operadores eléctricos y poco importa desde donde.

En Noruega están planteandose el desmantelamiento de centrales hidroeléctricas más que la construcción de nuevas centrales y la producción hidroeléctrica noruega es algo ridiculo en comparación con los planes eólicos en el mar del Norte. Se te olvida de que en el norte de Europa quieren energía solar pero allí ni tienen sol ni suelo ¿Solución? El Norte de África... no nos iría nada mal crear riqueza y estabilidad en el norte de África.
No veo por qué limitarnos, está bien el autoabascecimiento y está mejor exportar... pero dejar de ser una isla energética es algo que suma y no que resta.
No veo como se puede regular la eólica con la solar, la solar puede ofrecer picos diurnos y puede ofrecer más producción en verano cuando baja la eólica, pero esto no es nada en comparación con la complementariedad hidraúlica+ciclos combinados+intercambios internacionales/eólica. La solar es más parecida a la rigidez de la nuclear o de una térmica que a las fuentes de producción flexibles.

La HVDC a Mallorca es algo vital para hacer frente a los picos de demanda veraniegos de Baleares. Yo construiría otro cable a corriente alterna entre Denia e Ibiza de 132 kV que enlazase con el cable de 132 kV Ibiza-Mallorca, esto perimitiría la integración definitiva del sistema Balear en el sistema peninsular (En España ya existen 5 conexiones submarinas con 7 cables a corriente alterna, Gibraltar: 2 cables de 400 kV, Mallorca-Menorca: 1 cable de 132 kV, Ibiza-Formentera: 2 cables de 30 kV, Lanzarote-Fuerteventura: 2 cables de 33 kV). 
Yo no hablo de cables a HVDC para cruzar los Pirineos, hablo de cables a corriente continua... aunque la HVDC ofrece grandes ventajas como la reducción del tamaño de los cables, etc. la HVDC quedaría relegada a proyectos muy singulares como el cable submarino o quizás un cable por la Travesía Central Pirenaica (si es que se hace algún día), por cierto, creo recordar que la HVDC es rentable a distancias mucho más cortas y más todavía si hablamos de cables submarinos.

¿Pero qué paso convencional pirenaico queda libre? Las propuestas que hago yo serían más caras, más dificultosas, de menor capacidad, etc que el cable por el golfo de Vizcaya.

Las recomendaciones de la UE no nos afecta sólo a nosotros ¿Crees que a Francia, al margen de su lobby nuclear, le iría mal poder hechar mano en un momento dado de 5.000 MW peninsulares? Con esto se podría zanjar un apagon masivo en Europa. A nosotros tampoco nos iría mal, ya sabes que la madre de la producción y del suministro eléctrico se que se apoye en cuantas más y más diversas patas mejor que mejor.

----------


## Matraco

> A malas, hasta se podría bombear agua de mar...


¿Esto es posible? ¿Se hace en alguna parte del mundo? ¿La maquinaria convencional o adaptada podría soportarlo?
Si fuera posible si que sería algo formidable... tenemos bastantes buenos desniveles cerca de las costas.

----------


## Salut

^^ Turbinas y otros "aparatos" que funcionan con agua de mar hay a patadas. Mismamente en centrales mareomotrices y en desaldadoras (sistemas de recuperación de la energía del agua de rechazo -salmuera-). Incluso se están proyectando """"aerogeneradores"""" submarinos, que utilizan corrientes intensas.

Imagino que es una tecnología bastante más cara que con agua dulce, pero no le veo grandes problemas y sin duda nos daría un potencial de regulación tremendo. Es más: se podrían hibridar con desaladoras, si el salto alcanza la presión osmótica.

----------


## Matraco

Pues es cierto, habría unos cuantos saltos que tranquilamente podrían superar los 700 metros de desnivel... 
al lado de Estepona hay una motaña de 1.400 metros
al lado de Marbella una de 1.200 m
en Benalmadena una de casi 1.000 m
al lado de Almería una de casi 800 m
en Baleares también habría varias posibles ubicaciones por encima de los 700 m en la sierra de Tramontana
en Ibiza se podría tirar hacia saltos más modestos de unos 300 metros
...

----------


## Salut

A ver qué te parece este concepto  :Big Grin: 




> Esta noticia es del 2008
> 
> Searaser, una nueva aplicación de la energía de las olas
> 
> Video
> 
> Y esta es mas actual
> 
> Searaser device promises "lowest-cost" offshore power 
> ...


Y que no es mono?  :Smile:

----------


## Matraco

¡Toma! ¡Que cosa más curiosa! 
Gracias porque desconocía este concepto por completo, pero desgraciadamente por el momento creo que todas las tecnologías memotrices son demasiado caras y experimentales... más en este caso si tiene que competir con el bombeo-turbinacón "tradicional" consumiendo excentes eléctricos con un coste de casi "0".

Este concepto podría venir de perlas para el sistema Lanzarote-Fuerteventura... mucha costa, poco desnivel, muchos espacios protegidos, mucha importacia paisajística y unas necesidades energéticas relativamente bajas... 574 GWh en 2.010, con máximos veraniegos de hasta 257 MW (2.009). 
Actualmente el sistema Lanzarote-Fuerteventura tiene instalada una potencia de 381 MW (115 MW en turbinas de gas, 234 MW en motores diesel, 10 MW wn fotovoltaica y 22 MW en eólica (creo que con otros 50 MW eólicos en ciernes) http://www.ree.es/sala_prensa/web/in...vnzu0m3ole.pdf)


Cabo de descubrir que la interconexión por el golfo de Vizcaya se plantea para... ¡2.200 MW! Elevando la capacidad península-resto de Europa hasta los 5.000 MW. Y que también está sobre la mesa un cable desde Almería a Orán directamente relacionado con la instalación de energía solar en Argelia que también podría rondar esa capacidad.

----------


## Salut

Lo de Almería a Orán ya me parece de locos, teniendo el paso del estrecho y un enorme potencial en Marruecos... En fin, que daño que hace la (mala) política.

Por cierto, 234 MW en motores diésel no es una burrada?? No se, por esa cantidad montas una central de ciclo combinado y tan anchos.... ¿O es que se trata de algún tipo de experimento en dirección a la producción distribuida? Tipo lo que hicieron en Cuba tras el colapso de la URSS...

----------


## Matraco

> Por cierto, 234 MW en motores diésel no es una burrada?? No se, por esa cantidad montas una central de ciclo combinado y tan anchos.... ¿O es que se trata de algún tipo de experimento en dirección a la producción distribuida? Tipo lo que hicieron en Cuba tras el colapso de la URSS...


Nop, supongo que será la herencia de lo que había antes... hace 4 días la práctica totalidad de la producción eléctrica extrapeninsula se basaba en el fuel-oil... ahora cerca del 95% de la producción extrapeninsular continua dependiendo del diesel, del carbón o de los ciclos combinados.
Supongo que hasta que no se han construído las plantas de regasificación en Tenerife y Gran Canaria, el gas simplemente era algo innaccesible para Canarias.
En Lanzarote-Fuerteventura la demanda ha crecido muy rápido y se han producido problemas de suministro y de distribución, así que por fuerza algún grupo diesel de refuerzo tiene que haber, pero no creo que sean significativos.

Menos mal que la cosa va cambiado:
- El Hierro, La Palma y La Gomera pretenden autoabastecerse con eólica + centrales reversibles + solar + (ya en menor medida) otras renovables
- Tenerife y Gran Canaria ya se están pasando a los Ciclos y también tienen planes eólicos + centrales reversibles
- Ceuta, demanda una interconexión con Algeciras para abaratar costes de producción y dejar de depender en exclusiva del diesel
- Baleares, ya dispone del gasoducto con la peninsula que está permitiendo la aparición de CCC y pronto estarán bien interconectadas electricamente todas las islas entre sí y con la península.
Melilla dificil arreglo tiene, yo la declararía como zona preferente para la fotovoltaica sobre tejado y para la minieólica sobre tejado.
Y Fuerteventura-Lanzarote, también tiene dificil arreglo. Están planificado interconectarlas con Gran Canaria para asegurar su suministro y para erducir costes de abastecimiento... tal vez parte de su próxima nueva eólica se pudiese complementar con acumuladores químicos y también se podría declarar como zona preferente para la instalación de fotovoltaica sobre tejado y para la I+D+i en mareomotriz.




> Lo de Almería a Orán ya me parece de locos, teniendo el paso del estrecho y un enorme potencial en Marruecos... En fin, que daño que hace la (mala) política.


Ya te dije que lo del Desertec era imparable  :Stick Out Tongue: . Además, no depende sólo de nosotros y ese cable a Argelia no quiere decir que no se vaya a explotar a fondo la solar en Marruecos. Por geoestrategia no se pueden poner todos los huevos en Gibraltar y tecnicamente también sería casi imposible. Este cable ya se planteó en época de Aznar pero para importar eléctricidad producida en una gran central de ciclo combinado que se construiría exproceso, aquel proyecto afortunadamente cayó y ahora resucita en base a la solar
... no estaría nada mal tenerlo sobre el año 2.030 permitiendo sustituir o no 2.000 de nuestros MW nucleares de segunda generación, que para esa fecha ya serán demasiado veranos. Almaráz I, Almaraz II y Ascó I cumplirán la cincuentena entre 2.030 y 2.033 y rondan esos 2.000 MW. Y de 2ª generación aún quedarían en activo Cofrentes y Asco II que también cumplirán el medio siglo en 2.034 y 3.035 y suman unos 2.100 MW.

----------


## Luján

La conexión interinsulas en Canarias, fuera de Lanzarote-Fuerteventura, es un absurdo.

Ya existen cables de comunicaciones, pero poner uno eléctrico es un riesgo innecesario.

El fondo oceánico es tremendamente profundo allí. Los canales interinsulares pueden alcanzar los 3000m de profundidad.

En Canarias, la única solución posible es favorecer más aún las renovables, especialmente la eólica y en menor medida la solar.

----------


## Matraco

^^ A mi que me registren.




> *REE analiza la viabilidad de una interconexión eléctrica entre Gran Canaria y Fuerteventura*
> ...
> ... En este sentido, explicó que si los resultados de los estudios son positivos, "a finales de esta década quizá pueda plantearse la interconexión entre las dos islas"
> ...
> http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/854828/0/


Entre las 4 islas occidentales claro que es absurdo pensar en interconexiones tanto por profundidad marina como por necesidades y por potencialidades físicas. Entre Tenerife y Gran Canaria por las profundidades... pero entre Lanzarote y Fuerteventura ya existe una interconexión que se va a reforzar y entre este sistema (Lanzarote-Fuerteventura) y Gran Canaria los estudios del fondo marino por el momento parece ser que son positivos para la implantación de una interconexión. 
Es decir, tendríamos:
· Las 3 islas occidentales (El hierro, La Palma y La Gomera) autosuficientes con renovables + 1 Tenenerife + las 3 islas orientales (Gran Canaria+Fuerteventura+Lanzarote) formando parte de un único sistema que mayoritariamente podría combinar la eólica con los ciclos

----------


## Salut

Así a lo rápido: espero que lo de los motores diésel sea por circunstancias meramente coyunturales. En Mallorca los ciclos combinados de Son Reus han estado 8 años a gasoil y tan panchos, sin necesidad de regasificadoras ni ná pol estilo.

----------


## Luján

Por lo visto, en Canarias, al ser islas, están obligadas a tener grupos diésel (o en general térmicos) aunque la demanda esté cubierta por renovables. Cosas de los "¿Y si?"  :Frown: : ¿Y su estamos 7 días sin viento?¿y si hay sequía y hay que consumir el agua del salto?¿Y si ....?

----------


## Matraco

^^ Sip, sin duda. En materia eléctrica siempre hay que tener un plan "b"... y un plan "c". El mix eléctrico peninsular también es un buen ejemplo de ello.



> Así a lo rápido: espero que lo de los motores diésel sea por circunstancias meramente coyunturales. En Mallorca los ciclos combinados de Son Reus han estado 8 años a gasoil y tan panchos, sin necesidad de regasificadoras ni ná pol estilo.


Se construyeron con vista al gasoducto Península-Baleares. Para Baleares es más barato, rápido y con menor impacto, obtener el gas desde la Península vía gasoducto que construir una regasificadora portuaria de propio, además, la península es el territorio europeo mejor abastecido en cuanto al gas y ahora, (por la crisis y por culpa de Francia que bloquea el MidCat y nos deja "sólos" ante el MedGaz) con una gran sobrecapacidad de abastecimiento.

----------


## Salut

Ya, ya, pero me refiero a que han estado 8 años con gasóleo, sin dar grandes problemas. Y pueden funcionar así todo el tiempo que haga falta: simplemente debe realizarse el correspondiente ajuste de las turbinas.

Creo que montar una CTCC a gasoil sería más económico que tener la tira de motorrinos diésel por allí repartidos, no?

Típica central de 2x70MW en turbinas de gas + 70MW en turbina de vapor (210 MW en total).


*@Luján*: Si, hacen falta planes B y C... pero las cifras que da Matraco siguen estando muy descompensadas. Fíjate que de eólica y solar no se tienen más que 32 MW (y un 0 solar sólo se da de noche o con eclipse)... y el grupo generador mayor tampoco es muy grande, que digamos.

Pero bueno, tal vez no quieran tener grupos generadores mayores muy grandes, por si aca... un poco rollo Cuba  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> Ya, ya, pero me refiero a que han estado 8 años con gasóleo, sin dar grandes problemas. Y pueden funcionar así todo el tiempo que haga falta: simplemente debe realizarse el correspondiente ajuste de las turbinas.
> 
> Creo que montar una CTCC a gasoil sería más económico que tener la tira de motorrinos diésel por allí repartidos, no?
> 
> Típica central de 2x70MW en turbinas de gas + 70MW en turbina de vapor (210 MW en total).
> 
> 
> *@Luján*: Si, hacen falta planes B y C... pero las cifras que da Matraco siguen estando muy descompensadas. Fíjate que de eólica y solar no se tienen más que 32 MW (y un 0 solar sólo se da de noche o con eclipse)... y el grupo generador mayor tampoco es muy grande, que digamos.
> 
> Pero bueno, tal vez no quieran tener grupos generadores mayores muy grandes, por si aca... un poco rollo Cuba


Piensa que en toda Canarias (las 8 islas habitadas, sí 8) hay menos población que en el área metropolitana de Valencia.

Lógico que los números sean de risa comparado con la Península.


y también puede pasar: ¿Y si hay 1 semana de nubes negras como el sobaco de un grillo? ¿Dariá la Solar para abastecer?

Las térmicas en Canarias no se trata de un plan B o C. Son, y deben ser, el plan A.2

----------


## antonivs

Con respecto a las centrales termicas, las diesel no suelen ser las mas utilizadas por sus costes de mantenimiento, derivados de la naturaleza alternativa del motor, su potencia limitada y sus grandes perdidas de carga, lo que como saben revierte en un rendimiento bajo, tiene a su favor su rápida conexion, y su bajo coste de construcción, lo que les permite ser utilizada como centrales de punta, la que mas se utiliza como alternativa por su escaso volumen de maquinaria aunque con un costo mayor, son las turbinas de gas, que para esas potencias, son las que se deberían utilizar, son de bajo mantenimiento, con escaso volumen de maquinaria y conexión casi instantanea , si bien estas son mucho mas caras por los materiales empleados, las turbinas de gas suelen ser muy quisquillosas con los materiales de los rodetes y el estator, aunque logran amortizarse por norma general, a nosotros nos dicen que por norma general mas de 100MW se utilizan turbinas de gas, que entran en el abaníco de potencia de estas maquinas que tienen rendimientos altos

----------


## Luján

> Con respecto a las centrales termicas, las diesel no suelen ser las mas utilizadas por sus costes de mantenimiento, derivados de la naturaleza alternativa del motor, su potencia limitada y sus grandes perdidas de carga, lo que como saben revierte en un rendimiento bajo, tiene a su favor su rápida conexion, y su bajo coste de construcción, lo que les permite ser utilizada como centrales de punta, la que mas se utiliza como alternativa por su escaso volumen de maquinaria aunque con un costo mayor, son las turbinas de gas, que para esas potencias, son las que se deberían utilizar, son de bajo mantenimiento, con escaso volumen de maquinaria y conexión casi instantanea , si bien estas son mucho mas caras por los materiales empleados, las turbinas de gas suelen ser muy quisquillosas con los materiales de los rodetes y el estator, aunque logran amortizarse por norma general, a nosotros nos dicen que por norma general mas de 100MW se utilizan turbinas de gas, que entran en el abaníco de potencia de estas maquinas que tienen rendimientos altos


Ya, pero en un archipiélago que posee refinería pero no regasificadora, pues como que la inversión para instalar gas es un poco desorbitada, más aún cuando allí sigue existiendo monopolio.

Así pues, o se opta por aumentar al máximo las renovables (cosa que en ningún momento digo ni he dicho ni diré que sea malo, pero se mantienen a expensas de los elementos) o se opta por ampliar las térmicas diesel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Así pues, o se opta por aumentar al máximo las renovables (cosa que en ningún momento digo ni he dicho ni diré que sea malo, pero se mantienen a expensas de los elementos)


Hombre, Canarias con el tema de los vientos alisios, el mayor potencial de renovables seguro que son los aerogeneradores, y además al tener zonas bastante altas, tienen que soplar unas brisillas bastante majas que para los aerogeneradores vendrían de lujo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

El problema es que, muchas de esas zonas, son espacios protegidos, incluso, parques nacionales  :Embarrassment: , y dentro de espacios protegidos como que no creo que dejen montar bichos de esos... no?  :Confused:

----------


## Salut

> Ya, pero en un archipiélago que posee refinería pero no regasificadora, pues como que la inversión para instalar gas es un poco desorbitada, más aún cuando allí sigue existiendo monopolio.


Bueno Luján, la cosa es que las turbinas de gas se pueden utilizar con gasóleo realizando unos ajustes mínimos. Ten en cuenta que a poco que calientes este combustible, pasa a estado gaseoso... de hecho, los motores de explosión interna gasifican este combustible para utilizarlo.

También los motores de gasolina o gasóleo se pueden utilizar con gas natural con ajustes mínimos. Sobre todo, relación combustible/aire  :Smile: 





> El problema es que, muchas de esas zonas, son espacios protegidos, incluso, parques nacionales , y dentro de espacios protegidos como que no creo que dejen montar bichos de esos... no?


No por ser espacios protegidos pasamos automáticamente a no poder hacer nada. Depende de los valores ambientales que se hayan protegido.

Si es por la avifauna, un parque eólico sí que es excluyente. Si es por algún tipo de vegetación o algo raro sobre lo que apenas influyen los aerogeneradores, sería una actividad compatible.

Hay que mirarse los Planes Rectores de Usos y Gestión (PRUG) de cada lugar pa saberlo  :Smile:

----------


## Matraco

^^ Sin duda creo que todos los espacios protegidos canarios deben tener unas limitaciones medioambientales casi totales con respecto a los aerogeneradores... no así con respecto a centrales reversibles con tuberías subterráneas, etc. De todas formas, tampoco hay que olvidar que las Canarias es una zona turística que depende de sus paisajes, así que al valor medioambiental de muchos espacios hay que sumarle el impacto paisajístico en el resto del archipielago... la solución óptima serían los parque eólicos flotantes en "alta" mar combinados con la transmisión de la electricidad a tierra por ondas electromagnéticas (sin cables por las profundidades), al menos para Gran Canaria y Tenerife, el resto de islas tiene unas necesidades eléctricas muy reducidas que a priori deberían poder ser atendidas por la eólica terrestre (mucho más barata).

Estoy buscando infromación sobre los planes eólicos canarios y no encuentro nada oficial y claro.




> Las térmicas en Canarias no se trata de un plan B o C. Son, y deben ser, el plan A.2


Ok. Perdona, fallo mío, estaba pensando en El Hierro, La Gomera y La Palma, donde los planes A.1, A.2 y A.3 serán la eólica + las reversibles + la solar y el plan B serán las térmicas diesel convencionales. En el resto de islas si claro, es un mix eléctrico similar al peninsular... gas + diesel + eólica + centrales reversibles + solar + resto de renovables.


Salut. Contra menos gasóleo, mejor. El gas es más limpio, eficiente, barato, con un suministro más diversificado...


P.D.: La 8ª isla canaria habitada "La Graciosa", pues bueno, una población estable entorno a los 644 hab. según la Wiki, no creo que debamos preocuparnos mucho por el abastecimiento de este territorio. Con "4" paneles solares + baterias debería bastar. Adjunto esta preciosa foto de la Wiki tomada desde Lanzarote:
b

----------


## Salut

> La UE estima el coste de la super-red en unos 44.000 mll. de euros.


No es moco de pavo, para transportar simplemente excedentes hacia países deficitarios... en fin, habría que ver la tasa de retorno de un proyecto así, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que aun es una estimación muy "a ojímetro", que sin duda aumentará bastante a medida que nos acerquemos a su puesta en funcionamiento.




> En mi opinión la red no sería controlada por ningún país, sería controlada por los operadores eléctricos y poco importa desde donde.


Si no se trata de un simple cable entre dos mercados, sino que se trata de una red mallada, probablemente haga falta un gestor como REE. Y el "dónde", aunque a efectos prácticos importe poco, es una de esas causas que tanto paralizan los proyectos conjuntos de la UE  :Mad: 





> Se te olvida de que en el norte de Europa quieren energía solar pero allí ni tienen sol ni suelo ¿Solución? El Norte de África... no nos iría nada mal crear riqueza y estabilidad en el norte de África.


Ya, y yo quiero energía undimotriz en la sierra pero las circunstancias son las que son. 

En el norte de Europa lo que necesitan es electricidad renovable barata y estable, importando bien poco su origen. Tienen el recurso eólico que con sólo incrementar la capacidad de intercambio con Gran Bretaña ya se aplanaría muchísimo, como también se aplanaría un tanto la demanda.

¿¿Realmente vale la pena crear una super-red HVDC desde Marruecos y Argelia (esta última con muchísimo tramo submarino) por la diferencia en el nº de horas de funcionamiento??

Recordemos que se trataría en todo caso de un pequeño complemento en su estructura de generación, ya que el grueso será inevitablemente eólico.





> No veo por qué limitarnos, está bien el autoabascecimiento y está mejor exportar... pero dejar de ser una isla energética es algo que suma y no que resta.


Sumará o restará en función del balance que presente a final de año la explotación de esas líneas. Precisamente por estar embarcándonos en proyectos de muy alto coste soy escéptico respecto a su viabilidad económica.





> No veo como se puede regular la eólica con la solar, la solar puede ofrecer picos diurnos y puede ofrecer más producción en verano cuando baja la eólica, pero esto no es nada en comparación con la complementariedad hidraúlica+ciclos combinados+intercambios internacionales/eólica. La solar es más parecida a la rigidez de la nuclear o de una térmica que a las fuentes de producción flexibles.


Las centrales termosolares que se están construyendo apuestan fuertemente por la capacidad de almacenamiento de calor. No regularán "de una semana a otra", claro está, pero sí que tendrán sus efectos: al fin y al cabo las horas en que se desconectan los aerogeneradores no suelen ser demasiado seguidas, ni coinciden con los días más soleados del año.

Y más importante aún serían las termosolares hibridadas con biogas/gas natural/gasóleo... de día tal vez muestren rigidez -cosa que importa poco, dado que coincide con el pico de consumo-, pero de noche su flexibilidad es total.





> La HVDC a Mallorca es algo vital para hacer frente a los picos de demanda veraniegos de Baleares. Yo construiría otro cable a corriente alterna entre Denia e Ibiza de 132 kV que enlazase con el cable de 132 kV Ibiza-Mallorca, esto perimitiría la integración definitiva del sistema Balear en el sistema peninsular (En España ya existen 5 conexiones submarinas con 7 cables a corriente alterna, Gibraltar: 2 cables de 400 kV, Mallorca-Menorca: 1 cable de 132 kV, Ibiza-Formentera: 2 cables de 30 kV, Lanzarote-Fuerteventura: 2 cables de 33 kV).


Ahora mismo no la tengo a mano, pero la propuesta del Colegio de Ingenieros Industriales de las Baleares era de poner al menos 3 conexiones HVDC entre península y baleares -uno de ellos pasando por Ibiza-.

La interconexión Mallorca-Ibiza que se va a ejecutar en breve creo que también se realizará en HVDC, tanto porque la distancia así lo aconseja, como porque podrían aprovecharse muchos de los elementos de la estación de transformación de Santa Ponça.





> creo recordar que la HVDC es rentable a distancias mucho más cortas y más todavía si hablamos de cables submarinos.


Si la cosa no ha cambiado mucho desde que yo estudiaba, la HVDC es competitiva para más de 400 km en tierra, y para más de 60 km bajo el mar. Aunque con los avances en electrónica de potencia, quién sabe... al fin y al cabo, la parte del león se la llevan los centros de transformación.

----------


## Salut

Aprovecho mi reciente ascenso para mover todos los mensajes relativos a la regulación de la red eléctrica a este hilo que he creado pa ello. Así dejamos limpios los otros hilos, cuya temática en teoría era otra...

----------


## Salut

> ¡Toma! ¡Que cosa más curiosa! 
> Gracias porque desconocía este concepto por completo, pero desgraciadamente por el momento creo que todas las tecnologías memotrices son demasiado caras y experimentales... más en este caso si tiene que competir con el bombeo-turbinacón "tradicional" consumiendo excentes eléctricos con un coste de casi "0".


Hombre, una de las cosas que hace poco competitivas a las centrales undimotrices es la dificultad de poner un generadorcillo en cada boya o conjunto de boyas.

En este caso, sustituyes un equipo eléctrico sensible por una bomba hidráulica normalilla... y luego generas con una turbina "de las de toa la vida, directamente en tierra y encima en horas punta.


Creo que tiene futuro, vamos...

----------


## Matraco

Buena idea la de crear un hilo especifico.

No es moco de pavo, para transportar simplemente excedentes hacia países deficitarios... en fin, habría que ver la tasa de retorno de un proyecto así, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que aun es una estimación muy "a ojímetro", que sin duda aumentará bastante a medida que nos acerquemos a su puesta en funcionamiento.
Nop, serviría para evacuar nuestros excedentes, pero estructuralmente serviría para que la UE obtuviese elntorno al 10% de su eléctricidad desde el norte de África.

Si no se trata de un simple cable entre dos mercados, sino que se trata de una red mallada, probablemente haga falta un gestor como REE. Y el "dónde", aunque a efectos prácticos importe poco, es una de esas causas que tanto paralizan los proyectos conjuntos de la UE.
Pues no sé, pero vamos... me da a mi que además de los Estados, ya hay demasiadas multinacionales como para que nadie ponga palitos en las ruedas.

Ya, y yo quiero energía undimotriz en la sierra pero las circunstancias son las que son.
En el norte de Europa lo que necesitan es electricidad renovable barata y estable, importando bien poco su origen. Tienen el recurso eólico que con sólo incrementar la capacidad de intercambio con Gran Bretaña ya se aplanaría muchísimo, como también se aplanaría un tanto la demanda.
¿¿Realmente vale la pena crear una super-red HVDC desde Marruecos y Argelia (esta última con muchísimo tramo submarino) por la diferencia en el nº de horas de funcionamiento??
Recordemos que se trataría en todo caso de un pequeño complemento en su estructura de generación, ya que el grueso será inevitablemente eólico.
- Las circunstancias son muy favorables para desertec.
- Sip, los planes eólicos en el Mar del Norte son tremebundos... pero las necesidades eléctricas lo son aún más.
- Bueno, si se plantea como digo como una sustitución a 2.000 MW nucleares sin duda si. Con acumuladores la conexión podría estar funcionando las 24 h al día los 365 días al año... parandola a placer en valles nocturnos y picos eólicos.
- Sip, sin duda sería un complemento... como todo. Tal vez lo utópico fuese tener 10 fuentes de suministro diferentes y que cada una aportase de media el 10% de covertura (sin contar con excepciones irrepetibles como Islándia o Noruega).

Sumará o restará en función del balance que presente a final de año la explotación de esas líneas. Precisamente por estar embarcándonos en proyectos de muy alto coste soy escéptico respecto a su viabilidad económica.
¿Muy alto coste comparado con qué? Si por ejemplo el cable a Argelia evitar gastarnos 6.000 mll. en costruir una nueva nuclear + X millones cada año en uranio, pues puede que sea una inversión muy barata.
¿El saldo? Pues el saldo será importador desde Argelia, de hecho yo haría esta interconexión unidireccional, pero nuestro mercado es y debe ser Europa hacia donde deberíamos multiplicar por varias veces nuestras exportaciones.

Las centrales termosolares que se están construyendo apuestan fuertemente por la capacidad de almacenamiento de calor. No regularán "de una semana a otra", claro está, pero sí que tendrán sus efectos: al fin y al cabo las horas en que se desconectan los aerogeneradores no suelen ser demasiado seguidas, ni coinciden con los días más soleados del año.
Sip, creo que el 50% de nuestra solar tendrá acumuladores para seguir produciendo por las noches. Y sip, la solar suele producir picos en verano y la eólica en invierno.

Y más importante aún serían las termosolares hibridadas con biogas/gas natural/gasóleo... de día tal vez muestren rigidez -cosa que importa poco, dado que coincide con el pico de consumo-, pero de noche su flexibilidad es total.
¡Wop! Estos conceptos son nuevos para mí. Voy a documentarme.

Ahora mismo no la tengo a mano, pero la propuesta del Colegio de Ingenieros Industriales de las Baleares era de poner al menos 3 conexiones HVDC entre península y baleares -uno de ellos pasando por Ibiza-.
La interconexión Mallorca-Ibiza que se va a ejecutar en breve creo que también se realizará en HVDC, tanto porque la distancia así lo aconseja, como porque podrían aprovecharse muchos de los elementos de la estación de transformación de Santa Ponça.
¡Olee! ¡Qué doble alegría me das! La conexión Mallorca-Ibiza en HVDC + la posibilidad de la Denia-Ibiza.
Aquí viene todo de maravila: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cables_...en_Espa%C3%B1a. Si encuentras esa fuente actualizo el artículo añadiendo la Denia-Ibiza.

Ok. 400 km en tierra, y para más de 60 km bajo el mar. Recordaba que bajo el mar las distancias caía en picado pero ni idea de las cifras. ¿En una línea eléctrica terrestre soterrada pasaría lo mismo?

Hombre, una de las cosas que hace poco competitivas a las centrales undimotrices es la dificultad de poner un generadorcillo en cada boya o conjunto de boyas.
En este caso, sustituyes un equipo eléctrico sensible por una bomba hidráulica normalilla... y luego generas con una turbina "de las de toa la vida, directamente en tierra y encima en horas punta.
Creo que tiene futuro, vamos... 
Ojalá tenga futuro esta y todas las renovables.

----------


## Salut

Sobre las interconexiones de las Baleares, tienes el Plan Director Sectorial Energético -revisión de 2005- en el portal de la CAIB:

http://dgener.caib.es/www/user/porta...emoria_es.html

En el capítulo 4 dice:




> *Interconnexió Península-Mallorca-Eivissa*
> A causa de les distàncies involucrades i les potències que es volen transportar, ambdós enllaços han de fer-se en corrent continu. Per a distàncies elevades, la capacitat de transport dels cables s’arribaria a ocupar completament amb la potència reactiva generada per aquests, en el cas de corrent altern.


("ambos enlaces deben hacerse en corriente contínua")


Sin embargo, más adelante dice:




> *Enllaç Mallorca-Eivissa*
> 
> L’opció que es proposa com a més adequada és la interconnexió mitjançant cable tripolar en corrent alterna de 132 kV i 100 MW de capacitat de transport entre Santa Ponsa 220/132 kV i Torrent 132 kV, amb una profunditat màxima de 700 m.


("mediante cable tripolar en corriente alterna de 132 kV y 100 MW")

Y luego:




> *A. Actuacions associades a enllaços elèctrics
> a.1) Enllaç Mallorca-Eivissa*
> - Estació de conversió Santa Ponsa per a enllaç en HVDC 
>     o S/E 220/132kV Santa Ponsa per a enllaç en HVAC.
> - S/E 220/66 kV Santa Ponsa
> - L 220 kV S/E Valldurgent-S/E Santa Ponsa 1-2.
> - L/66 kV S/E Santa Ponsa-S/E Palmanova 1-2.
> - L/66 kV S/E Santa Ponsa-S/E Calvia 1-2
> - L/66 kV S/E Santa Ponsa cap a S/E Andratx.
> ...


En un plano luego dicen que HVDC, etc...


No se, yo creía firmemente que era HVDC, pero ahora me ha entrao la duda... sobre todo con la afirmación bastante explícita que la opción más adecuada es un "cable tripolar de corriente alterna de 132 kV"... Si embargo, el resto del texto es ambiguo  : \


Seguiremos buscando!


*EDIT:* Ok, parece que no había una decisión tomada...
http://www.interconexion.endesa.es/d...eto_Endesa.pdf

Pero que al final se ha validado definitivamente la opción HVAC...
http://www.interconexion.endesa.es/d...C_Election.pdf

La razón principal son los costes, aun a costa de perder energía y de cierta incertidumbre tecnológica...

Hay mucha información técnica de gran interés en la página que se ha creado a tal efecto:
http://www.interconexion.endesa.es/

----------


## Salut

Respecto a la propuesta del COEIB, estoy buscando el documento en el que se proponen las tres conexiones HVDC. De momento sólo he podido dar con este, que propone dos:
http://www.coeib.com/adjuntos/notici...ticabalear.pdf

Seguiremos buscando...

*EDIT*: Ale, aquí lo tenemos!
http://www.coeib.com/adjuntos/notici..._2005_2030.pdf




> La solución de REFERENCIA adoptada es la siguiente:
> 
> ·  Año 2006: Llegada del GAS NATURAL a Mallorca e Ibiza y Enlace Eléctrico Mallorca -
> Ibiza 300 MW (HVDC)
> ·  Año 2008: Enlace Eléctrico Ibiza - Península 300 MW (HVDC)
> ·  Año 2011: Enlace Eléctrico Mallorca - Península 300 MW (HVDC)
> ·  Año 2021: Enlace Eléctrico Península-Baleares 300 MW o superior (HVDC)


La realidad ha sido y parece que será:
- Año 2008/09: llegada de gas natural
- Año 2011?: Enlace Mallorca-Península 400 MW HVDC
- Año 2013-14?: Enlace Mallorca-Ibiza 100 MW HVAC 

Parece que se renuncia a tener a Ibiza fuertemente interconectada (300 MW con la península y 300 MW con Mallorca), y la verdad es que no me extraña... el mercado ibicenco no lo vale, y como "puente" entre peninsula y Mallorca supone transformar la electricidad 2 veces de forma innecesaria.

En fin, ya veremos si para 2021 o 2030 meten otro cablecito... tal vez si en las islas se apuesta por abandonar los combustibles fósiles  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

La principal asociación ecologista de Mallorca (el GOB) está metiendo mucha caña para intentar cerrar la central de carbón.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No por ser espacios protegidos pasamos automáticamente a no poder hacer nada. Depende de los valores ambientales que se hayan protegido.
> 
> Si es por algún tipo de vegetación o algo raro sobre lo que apenas influyen los aerogeneradores, sería una actividad compatible.
> 
> Hay que mirarse los Planes Rectores de Usos y Gestión (PRUG) de cada lugar pa saberlo


Vamos, que todo sería cuestión entonces de someterlo a un Informe de Viabilidad y una DIA o EIA  :Embarrassment: 

Pues ya podrían ir empezando a hacerlo... porque se está desaprovechando una energía interesante  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Salut

> ¿Muy alto coste comparado con qué? Si por ejemplo el cable a Argelia evitar gastarnos 6.000 mll. en costruir una nueva nuclear + X millones cada año en uranio, pues puede que sea una inversión muy barata.


Nos evita construir aquí pero nos obliga a construir allí.

No se si me he explicado bien... ¿Realmente crees que coste de MWh solar (o más exactamtente: de una tecnología gestionable/correlacionada negativamente con la eólica) producido en Alemania > coste de MWh solar producido en Argelia y transportado hasta Alemania?

Construir la planta cuesta aprox. lo mismo en un sitio que en otro. En Argelia tendrán más horas de funcionamiento, pero además habrá que pagar los costes de transporte hasta el norte -unos peajes de aupa, dada la tremenda distancia a recorrer-.





> ¿El saldo? Pues el saldo será importador desde Argelia, de hecho yo haría esta interconexión unidireccional, pero nuestro mercado es y debe ser Europa hacia donde deberíamos multiplicar por varias veces nuestras exportaciones.


Me refería al saldo dinerario... recuerda una norma fundamental en todo proyecto: la tasa de retorno debe ser positiva -o mejor dicho, superar al coste de oportunidad del capital-  :Embarrassment: 

Y para que eso suceda, tiene que haber una diferencia de precios muy sustancial entre cada uno de los extremos del cable. Al menos, para las distancias y tecnologías de las que hablamos  :Wink: 





> Y más importante aún serían las termosolares hibridadas con biogas/gas natural/gasóleo... de día tal vez muestren rigidez -cosa que importa poco, dado que coincide con el pico de consumo-, pero de noche su flexibilidad es total.
> ¡Wop! Estos conceptos son nuevos para mí. Voy a documentarme.


Es muy sencillo: en una central solar termoeléctrica "normalita"(*) se suele utilizar una turbina de vapor "de las de toda la vida". Por la noche, cuando el sol no calienta, esa turbina está paradita... ¿Qué derroche, no?

Pues con una inversión mínima construyes otra caldera, para el combustible que desees, y puedes producir el vapor necesario pa seguir haciendo funcionar la turbina (un aparato bastante carillo, que así se amortiza mejor...)



(*) Están apareciendo centrales "menos normalitas", que en vez de turbina de vapor usan motores Stirling. Son una opción muy interesante sobre todo para reducir el tamaño de las centrales (creo que ya han reducido hasta 500 kW la unidad), y en consecuencia aumentar la modularidad y producción distribuida  :Smile: 

Para Canarias y otros sistemas insulares, una maravilla...





> Ok. 400 km en tierra, y para más de 60 km bajo el mar. Recordaba que bajo el mar las distancias caía en picado pero ni idea de las cifras. ¿En una línea eléctrica terrestre soterrada pasaría lo mismo?


No, porque la razón de esta enorme diferencia es que el agua de mar es salada y, por lo tanto, actua como capacitor. Tésnicamente hablando, si quieres conectar en corriente alterna, la reactiva se te come toda la potencia que querías enviar -o al menos te induce unas pérdidas brutales-.

Como la tierra alrededor del cable a priori es un buen aislante (o por lo menos conduce mucho menos que el agua salada), pues no tendrías esas pérdidas tan grandes en alterna y no te compensaría la gran inversión que se necesita para transformar HVAC a HVDC -salvo distancias del orden de los 400 km o más-.

----------


## Salut

> Vamos, que todo sería cuestión entonces de someterlo a un Informe de Viabilidad y una DIA o EIA


Hombre, si el PRUG ya de entrada te dice que "naranjas de la china", pues no merece la pena ni empezar con el informe de viabilidad  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hombre, si el PRUG ya de entrada te dice que "naranjas de la china", pues no merece la pena ni empezar con el informe de viabilidad


Para sitios donde haya avifauna y demás, lo entiendo perfectamente, pero si el espacio protegido es por "cuatro matojos raros" (perdón por la expresión, no quiero decir que no me importen  :Embarrassment:  :Wink: )... pues no lo entiendo francamente la verdad... :Confused: 

Están todo el día que si renovables aquí, que si renovables allí, que el petróleo y el uranio no por dios, que hay que apostar por energías renovables y luego resulta que no te dejan poner aerogeneradores en un sitio donde podrían ser muy útiles... pues vaya  :Cool:

----------


## Salut

> Para sitios donde haya avifauna y demás, lo entiendo perfectamente, pero si el espacio protegido es por "cuatro matojos raros" (perdón por la expresión, no quiero decir que no me importen )... pues no lo entiendo francamente la verdad...
> 
> Están todo el día que si renovables aquí, que si renovables allí, que el petróleo y el uranio no por dios, que hay que apostar por energías renovables y luego resulta que no te dejan poner aerogeneradores en un sitio donde podrían ser muy útiles... pues vaya


Hombre, si en el PRUG te dice que nada de eólica, será porque un equipo de expertos la ha considerado incompatible con la conservación de los valores ambientales. Una valoración _ex-ante_ bastante útil para evitar barbaridades (ya sabes lo que opino de cómo se hacen muchas EIAs... recientemente ratificado por el Observatorio de la Sostenibilidad, por cierto!).

Tu ten en cuenta que según cómo y dónde, para meter el parque tienes que desbrozar bastante, hay algún riesgo de incendios, algunos modelos de aerogenerador han tenido problemas por pérdida de lubricante, el ruido y las vibraciones pueden espantar a según qué bichos... 

Y lo que diga el PRUG va a misa, incluso si ese equipo de expertos ha metido la pata!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Matraco

¡Gran currada Salut! Son unos documentos geniales. 
Luego me repasare todo bien, y los últimos post

Por el momento en Baleares en 2.010:
Hidraúlica 0 MW
Carbón 510 MW (21% de covertura de demanda)
Fuel/Gas 819 MW (34% y en retroceso)
CTCC 933 MW (39% y en plena expansión)
Eólica 4 MW (0,2%)
Solar 57 MW (2%)
Resto R.E. 84 MW (4%)
Máximo pico de demanda veraniego: 1.436 MW
Demanda media anual estabilizada entorno a los 6.000 GWh

Ojala saliese adelante la interconexión Península-Ibiza, con 500 MW de capacidad de intercambio (+ el gasoducto) el sistema Balear pasaría a integrarse plenamente en el sistema eléctrico peninsular.
Apoyo la progresiva sustitución o adaptación del Fuel/gas de Mallorca en CTCC y el futuro cierre de la termica de Alcudia, aunque sustituir esos 510 MW no será fácil... yo apostaría por llegar (en el conjunto insular) a los 100 MW solares + a los 100 MW eólicos terrestres + 100 MW de minieólica sobre tejado + 400 MW en eólica marina flotante + la central reversible de la que hablamos en la vertiente noroccidental de la sierra de Tramontana que podría tener 500 MW de potencia.
· En la zona entre Llucalcari y Valldemossa se podría llegar a conseguir fácilmente un salto de 700 metros y además está muy cercita del nodo eléctrico de Son Reus.
· Los parques eólicos marinos se podrían ubicar entre Denia e Ibiza, entre Ibiza y Mallorca y frente a las costas de Cala d´Or, Cala Millor o Capdepera (http://erenovable.com/2009/04/21/ha-...osta-de-espaa/).

----------


## Matraco

> Nos evita construir aquí pero nos obliga a construir allí.
> No se si me he explicado bien... ¿Realmente crees que coste de MWh solar (o más exactamtente: de una tecnología gestionable/correlacionada negativamente con la eólica) producido en Alemania > coste de MWh solar producido en Argelia y transportado hasta Alemania?
> Construir la planta cuesta aprox. lo mismo en un sitio que en otro. En Argelia tendrán más horas de funcionamiento, pero además habrá que pagar los costes de transporte hasta el norte -unos peajes de aupa, dada la tremenda distancia a recorrer-.


Bien, pero en este caso no hablamos de "coste de oportunidad", sino de que no hay otro remedio. Alemania no puede construir 80.000 MW eólicos en el Mar del Norte y creo que ningún sistema eléctrico soportaría esa cantidad relativa de eólica... las inversiones necesarias en el sistema eléctrico aleman superarían con creces el coste de "3" cables hasta "Argelia" y con una disponibilidad (viento) y una vida media de los equipos infinitamente menor. También hay otros elementos en juego como que por ejemplo, Italia hasta hace un par de años importava desde Francia el 20% de su eléctricidad, así que por ejemplo, 3 conexiónes de 4.000 MW desde Argelia, Túnez y Libia ni si quiera bastarían para atender lel déficit interno de Itália y liberarían 12.000 MW nucleares franceses para atender a otros países.
Y sin duda sip, si todo el proceso constructivo + el mantenimento se realiza en el Norte de África con la brecha salarial existente (quizás unos salarios un 75% menos que en Alemania) + la mayor insolación (quizás un 50% más que en Alemania), los costes de construir allí amortizarán los costes de transporte.
Norte de África + península Ibérica e Irlanda + Mar del Norte + Noruega son los dos grandes ámbitos que (por potencialidades físicas, densidad poblacionel, etc) deben abastecer a la toda zona central del continente de renovables.




> Me refería al saldo dinerario... recuerda una norma fundamental en todo proyecto: la tasa de retorno debe ser positiva -o mejor dicho, superar al coste de oportunidad del capital- 
> Y para que eso suceda, tiene que haber una diferencia de precios muy sustancial entre cada uno de los extremos del cable. Al menos, para las distancias y tecnologías de las que hablamos


Yo es que no veo alternativa. Alemania pretende cerrar sus 17 reactores entre 2.020 y 2.030 (tanto por antiguedad como por motivos medioambientales) y también quiere reducir sus térmicas de carbón, así que no hay mucho más donde elegir. Por otra parte, la escalada estructural de precios que están sufriendo el petróleo, el gas, el uranio y el carbón (y lo que te rondare morena) + la reducción de costes de las renovables + la reducción de costes del transporte eléctrico deberían hacer este proyecto hiperrentable.
También veo como un error considerar los coste de la eólica de manera independiente porque considero que habría que combinarlos o ponderarlos con la hidraúlica convencional, las centrales reversibles, los CTCC y las interconexiones eléctricas.




> Es muy sencillo: en una central solar termoeléctrica "normalita"(*) se suele utilizar una turbina de vapor "de las de toda la vida". Por la noche, cuando el sol no calienta, esa turbina está paradita... ¿Qué derroche, no?
> Pues con una inversión mínima construyes otra caldera, para el combustible que desees, y puedes producir el vapor necesario pa seguir haciendo funcionar la turbina (un aparato bastante carillo, que así se amortiza mejor...)


Ahmm... parece algo completamente lógico.




> (*) Están apareciendo centrales "menos normalitas", que en vez de turbina de vapor usan motores Stirling. Son una opción muy interesante sobre todo para reducir el tamaño de las centrales (creo que ya han reducido hasta 500 kW la unidad), y en consecuencia aumentar la modularidad y producción distribuida 
> Para Canarias y otros sistemas insulares, una maravilla...


"Peazo" invento el motor Stirling




> No, porque la razón de esta enorme diferencia es que el agua de mar es salada y, por lo tanto, actua como capacitor. Tésnicamente hablando, si quieres conectar en corriente alterna, la reactiva se te come toda la potencia que querías enviar -o al menos te induce unas pérdidas brutales-.
> Como la tierra alrededor del cable a priori es un buen aislante (o por lo menos conduce mucho menos que el agua salada), pues no tendrías esas pérdidas tan grandes en alterna y no te compensaría la gran inversión que se necesita para transformar HVAC a HVDC -salvo distancias del orden de los 400 km o más-.


Ok. Gracias

----------


## Salut

> Ojala saliese adelante la interconexión Península-Ibiza, con 500 MW de capacidad de intercambio (+ el gasoducto) el sistema Balear pasaría a integrarse plenamente en el sistema eléctrico peninsular.


A mi me parece una idea descabellada pretender abastecer el subsistema Mallorca-Menorca pasando por Ibiza. Máxime ahora, que se ha optado por HVAC. Demasiada pérdida de energía por el camino.

Si se planteara una interconexión Denia-Ibiza, debería ser únicamente pensando en el abastecimiento de Ibiza y Formentera -que es un mercado estrechísimo, de apenas 360 MW de potencia convencional instalada, buena parte de los cuales son de reserva-.





> Apoyo la progresiva sustitución o adaptación del Fuel/gas de Mallorca en CTCC y el futuro cierre de la termica de Alcudia, aunque sustituir esos 510 MW no será fácil...


Bueno, en el subsistema Mallorca-Menorca están los 925 MW de ciclo combinado + 425 MW de "térmica convencional" (motores diésel, turbinas de gas y vapor, en Son Reus y Maó) + 84 MW casi seguros de incineradora y cogeneración (dos ladrilleras)... con 400 MW de conexión a partir de ná! TOTAL: 1.834 MW

Y todo esto con puntas de demanda de unos 1.250 MW en Mallorca-Menorca y grupo generador mayor de 315 MW si no recuerdo mal + 63 MW margen de seguridad del 5% del pico de demanda. TOTAL: 1.628 MW

Cuadrar, cuadra perfectamente. Y nos sobran 200, sin haber siquiera tenido en cuenta las renovables -sobre todo solar, muy bien correlacionada con las puntas de consumo- ni la posibilidad de que Ibiza-Formentera apoye a Mallorca-Menorca.





> yo apostaría por llegar (en el conjunto insular) a los 
> 
> 1.- 100 MW solares +
> 
> 2.- 100 MW eólicos terrestres 
> 
> 3.- 100 MW de minieólica sobre tejado 
> 
> 4.- 400 MW en eólica marina flotante 
> ...


1.- Fácil
2.- Técnicamente inviable (los buenos emplazamientos están todos protegidos)
3.- Difícil

4.- Difícil... tú lo has dicho: ha de ser flotante -que requiere muchas mejoras técnicas aún-. Las zonas aptas para la eólica marina están todas a.t.p.c. de las islas, y con profundidades importantes.

5.- La Tramuntana está protegidísima. Un mamotreto de 500 MW no entra ni a tiros. Con algo de suerte se sacan unos pocos kW rehabilitando antiguas fábricas de luz en saltos de agua, como Sa Costera (o tal vez algo de turbinación en la conducción entre Sa Costera y Palma).

También leí hace algún tiempo que se estaban empezando a emplear sistemas de generación relacionados con la recarga de acuíferos. Esto tal vez de más potencial a las islas!


Probablemente la única solución para que las islas sean 100% renovables será colocar una burrada de cables entre península y Mallorca. El siguiente, desde Vandellós, por favor!

----------


## Salut

> Bien, pero en este caso no hablamos de "coste de oportunidad", sino de que no hay otro remedio. Alemania no puede construir 80.000 MW eólicos en el Mar del Norte y creo que ningún sistema eléctrico soportaría esa cantidad relativa de eólica...


Alemania sola no, pero una interconexión Irlanda-GB-Francia norte-Benelux-Alemania-Dinamarca-Noruega da muchísimo juego con la eólica. Además, se trata de una agrupación de interconexiones cortas, mucho más rentables al transportar la energía bidireccionalmente en una de las regiones de mayor demanda eléctrica del mundo. Y es una inversión que se realizaría también con la famosa EuroGrid, ergo no es adicional.

Además de este relativo aplanamiento tanto de oferta eólica como de demanda eléctrica, sí que existe un clarísimo coste de oportunidad: también se pueden construir centrales solares, idénticas a las que se proponen para argelia -o fotovoltaicas diseñadas para trabajar con radiación difusa- aunque funcionen menos horas al año, se puede pensar en aumentar la biomasa al no ser el agua un factor limitante, etc. etc.

Así que sí, coste de oportunidad sí que lo hay, como no podía ser de otra forma. Ahora lo que necesitaríamos son las cifras de cada una de las alternativas.





> También hay otros elementos en juego como que por ejemplo, Italia hasta hace un par de años importava desde Francia el 20% de su eléctricidad, así que por ejemplo, 3 conexiónes de 4.000 MW desde Argelia, Túnez y Libia ni si quiera bastarían para atender lel déficit interno de Itália y liberarían 12.000 MW nucleares franceses para atender a otros países.


Bien, esto es algo muy diferente a una interconexión con vistas a enviar energía de Argelia hasta fRancia y Alemania. Podría ser bastante positivo. Aunque habría que ver un mapa de la red eléctrica italiana, porque intuyo que el déficit está ubicado muy al norte mientras que al sur (cerca de Túnez) supongo que habrá excedente.

¿Qué potencial de producción termosolar habrá en el sur de Italia? Seguramente enorme, con un nº de horas de funcionamiento no tan diferente del de Túnez, pero sí mucho más cerca y sin tener que pasar bajo el mar (y dentro de la UE, y... y...).

Esto liberaría igualmente "potencial nuclear" francés, previsiblemente a bajo coste. Y nada que ver con Desertec.





> Y sin duda sip, si todo el proceso constructivo + el mantenimento se realiza en el Norte de África con la brecha salarial existente (quizás unos salarios un 75% menos que en Alemania) + la mayor insolación (quizás un 50% más que en Alemania), los costes de construir allí amortizarán los costes de transporte.
> Norte de África + península Ibérica e Irlanda + Mar del Norte + Noruega son los dos grandes ámbitos que (por potencialidades físicas, densidad poblacionel, etc) deben abastecer a la toda zona central del continente de renovables.


Vamos a ver, estamos hablando de procesos altamente tecnificados. Ni de coña hay una brecha salarial significativa. De hecho, lo más probable es que debas enviar allí a directores de proyecto, ingenieros y mucha mano de obra especializada desde Alemania... con salarios alemanes y un plus por desplazamiento.

Y la mano de obra autóctona cobrará a niveles no tan lejanos de la alemana, salvo para aquellos trabajos que no requieran especialización alguna. Eso sin contar con la inexistencia de infraestructuras (carreteras...), el mayor nivel de corrupción, inseguridad jurídica, costes de capital (prima de riesgo), etc. etc.





> También veo como un error considerar los coste de la eólica de manera independiente porque considero que habría que combinarlos o ponderarlos con la hidraúlica convencional, las centrales reversibles, los CTCC y las interconexiones eléctricas.


A ver, siempre que comparamos las renovables con las convencionales debería incluirse el coste de regulación que suponen -y sí, en este sentido la que más necesita es la eólica-. 

Pero estamos hablando no de "renovables vs. convencionales", sino de diferentes opciones de renovables. Aquí lo que tienes que hacer es comparar directamente las alternativas para cada hora del año, o mejor dicho, los _mixes_ tecnológicos y de transporte que consigan casar mejor oferta y demanda.

Porque quién sabe... tal vez no sea tanto obsesionarse con regular hasta el último electrón movido por las aspas, ni "compensar" con mucho sol del desierto, sino simplemente instalar un exceso de capacidad y "tirar" esa energía unas cuantas horas al año. Total, su coste marginal es 0.

----------


## Salut

Ea, aquí está la noticia:




> *La CHS autoriza un proyecto de generación de energía mediante la recarga artificial de un acuífero en Totana*
> 
> La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura ha autorizado a la mercantil Perga Ingenieros, S.L., la realización de dos sondeos para generar energía eléctrica mediante la recarga artificial de un acuífero en el municipio de Totana, una iniciativa enmarcada dentro de la creación de un centro de investigación energético.
> 
> La CHS permitirá la ejecución de dos sondeos de pequeño diámetro (200-250 milímetros) y 150-200 metros de profundidad, de forma que el agua extraída mediante grupos electrobomba de uno de los sondeos, y pasando a través de un intercambiador de calor, se introducirá en el otro sondeo, donde se instalará un grupo electrobomba que funcionará en sentido inverso. La distancia entre las dos aberturas será de unos 100 metros.
> 
> En este sentido, la autorización posibilita el uso consuntivo del agua; es decir, se utiliza el recurso pero no se consume, siendo devuelto al acuífero, en esta zona del término municipal de Totana, en concreto, en el paraje del Camino de Los Molinos-Diputación Mortí. 
> 
> En la memoria facilitada por la empresa de ingeniería que realizará el proyecto, se detalla que el agua se extrae con un grupo de bombeo instalado en el pozo número 1 y se conduce mediante tubería calorífugada y enterrada, a un colector instalado en las oficinas del Centro de Investigación Energético. Desde este centro se distribuye el agua a los intercambiadores de calor tipo Fan-coil para el aprovechamiento del calor latente extraído del pozo, tanto para calefacción como para refrigeración. 
> ...


http://iagua.es/2009/03/la-chs-autor...ero-en-totana/

Un 0 para el periodista que la ha escrito, no te parece?  :Stick Out Tongue: 


*EDIT*:  He enviado un correo a los de CIE-Perga...




> Buenos días, 
> 
> Hace casi 2 años, apareció en iAgua una noticia relativa a un sistema de generación eléctrica "mediante recarga de acuíferos".
> 
> http://iagua.es/2009/03/la-chs-autor...ero-en-totana/
> 
> Leyendo el cuerpo de la noticia, da la impresión de que se trata de un sistema geotérmico "normal", alimentado con agua del acuífero y recuperando parte de la energía por la tubería de retorno. Nada que ver, por tanto, con la recarga de acuíferos...
> 
> ¿Me podrían aclarar este aspecto? Y en caso de tratarse efectivamente de un sistema de generación por recarga de acuíferos ¿Me podrían suministrar alguna información técnica y el estado del proyecto?
> ...



En fin... un sistema así, tal vez con una balsita de regulación...

----------


## Matraco

¡Uy madre! Voy a tener que ausentarme porque este foro me esta expriminendo el tiempo por completo  :Big Grin: 

Lo pongo así para ahorrar espacio
A mi me parece una idea descabellada pretender abastecer el subsistema Mallorca-Menorca pasando por Ibiza. Máxime ahora, que se ha optado por HVAC. Demasiada pérdida de energía por el camino.
Si se planteara una interconexión Denia-Ibiza, debería ser únicamente pensando en el abastecimiento de Ibiza y Formentera -que es un mercado estrechísimo, de apenas 360 MW de potencia convencional instalada, buena parte de los cuales son de reserva-.
Ok. Pero se podría abastecer a Ibiza-Formentera desde la península durante los picos eólicos y desde Mallorca durante los valles eólicos ¿No?
También se podrían emplear las 2 interconexiones para implatar 1 parque de 100 MW de eólica marína flotante entre Denia e Ibiza y otro gemelo entre Ibiza y Mallorca.

Bueno, en el subsistema Mallorca-Menorca están los 925 MW de ciclo combinado + 425 MW de "térmica convencional" (motores diésel, turbinas de gas y vapor, en Son Reus y Maó) + 84 MW casi seguros de incineradora y cogeneración (dos ladrilleras)... con 400 MW de conexión a partir de ná! TOTAL: 1.834 MW
Y todo esto con puntas de demanda de unos 1.250 MW en Mallorca-Menorca y grupo generador mayor de 315 MW si no recuerdo mal + 63 MW margen de seguridad del 5% del pico de demanda. TOTAL: 1.628 MW
Cuadrar, cuadra perfectamente. Y nos sobran 200, sin haber siquiera tenido en cuenta las renovables -sobre todo solar, muy bien correlacionada con las puntas de consumo- ni la posibilidad de que Ibiza-Formentera apoye a Mallorca-Menorca.
¿No crees que con la interconexión Ibiza-Mallorca deberíamo hablar ya de un único sistema?
Gracias por todos los datos.

1.- Fácil
2.- Técnicamente inviable (los buenos emplazamientos están todos protegidos)
3.- Difícil
4.- Difícil... tú lo has dicho: ha de ser flotante -que requiere muchas mejoras técnicas aún-. Las zonas aptas para la eólica marina están todas a.t.p.c. de las islas, y con profundidades importantes.
5.- La Tramuntana está protegidísima. Un mamotreto de 500 MW no entra ni a tiros. Con algo de suerte se sacan unos pocos kW rehabilitando antiguas fábricas de luz en saltos de agua, como Sa Costera (o tal vez algo de turbinación en la conducción entre Sa Costera y Palma).
También leí hace algún tiempo que se estaban empezando a emplear sistemas de generación relacionados con la recarga de acuíferos. Esto tal vez de más potencial a las islas!
Probablemente la única solución para que las islas sean 100% renovables será colocar una burrada de cables entre península y Mallorca. El siguiente, desde Vandellós, por favor!
Te tengo que dar la razón en todo (http://www.mapa.es/desarrollo/pags/v..._MAPA11_13.PDF, http://www.mapa.es/desarrollo/pags/v..._MAPA12_13.PDF), excepto en: 
- lo que las zonas eólicas marítimas estén a.t.p.c. de Baleares, la costa Este de Mallorca no tiene restricciones a la eólica marína y sólo su 1/3 central tiene protección por posidonia. Además, ya existen aerogeneradores flotantes de 2,5 MW que se producen en serie, eso sí, antes de 2.020 está tecnología (por precio y tecnología) no llegaría a Baleares antes de 2.020. En España también hay un ambicoso programa de I+D+i en este aspecto que dará sus frutos a partir de 2.020.
- Me parece perfecto lo de Vandellós, aunque, hoy por hoy Cataluña es el 2º-3º territorio (tras Madrid y quizás País Vasco) más deficitario eléctricamente de la península... las nueva potencia en renovables que se instalará en Aragón + las nuevas MATs y centrales reversibles desde y en Aragón + La Muela II aportarían todo lo necesario.

Alemania sola no, pero una interconexión Irlanda-GB-Francia norte-Benelux-Alemania-Dinamarca-Noruega da muchísimo juego con la eólica. Además, se trata de una agrupación de interconexiones cortas, mucho más rentables al transportar la energía bidireccionalmente en una de las regiones de mayor demanda eléctrica del mundo. Y es una inversión que se realizaría también con la famosa EuroGrid, ergo no es adicional.
Además de este relativo aplanamiento tanto de oferta eólica como de demanda eléctrica, sí que existe un clarísimo coste de oportunidad: también se pueden construir centrales solares, idénticas a las que se proponen para argelia -o fotovoltaicas diseñadas para trabajar con radiación difusa- aunque funcionen menos horas al año, se puede pensar en aumentar la biomasa al no ser el agua un factor limitante, etc. etc.
Así que sí, coste de oportunidad sí que lo hay, como no podía ser de otra forma. Ahora lo que necesitaríamos son las cifras de cada una de las alternativas.
Bien, pero estamos en las mismas, si hablamos de Irlanda-GB-Francia norte-Benelux-Alemania-Dinamarca-Noruega nos iríamos a una potencia eólica necesaria de ¿300.000? MW y de inversiones colosales en las redes eléctricas de cada país, quiero decir, que siempre habrá hueco y un hueco muuuuy grande para la solar desde el norte de África.
Por cierto, 44.000 mll. de e. no me parece gran cosa para ser afrontado por toda la UE + todos los países del norte de África + todas las multinacionales metidas en el tema en un periodo de 30 años.
Y tampoco veo muchos enlaces bidireccionales en el Mar del Norte. La electricidad viajará casi siempre desde:
- Islandia hacia el Reino Unido
- Irlanda hacia Gran Bretaña
- Noruega hacia el Reino Unido, N.O. de Alemania, Dinamarca y N.E. de Alemania
- Suecia hacia Dinamarca, Alemania y Polonia
- Finlandia hacia Suecia y Estonia
- Parques eólicos marítimos hacia cada uno de los países propietarios
Vamos, de la periferia hacia el centro, sólo los enlaces Reino Unido - Francia y Holanda serían "bidirecionales" (quiero decir con unos grandes flujos en ambos sentidos)

Rojo: en servicio
Verde: en construcción
Azul discontinuo: en proyecto
... es extraño que los tendidos HVDC desde Argelia, Libia y Túnez no continúen hasta el norte de Cerdeña, Nápoles y Roma ¿No crees?
viendo este mapa la interconexión Lemóniz-Burdeos parece algo insignificante. Una pena que no figuren los voltajes, ni nada.
Bien, esto es algo muy diferente a una interconexión con vistas a enviar energía de Argelia hasta fRancia y Alemania. Podría ser bastante positivo. Aunque habría que ver un mapa de la red eléctrica italiana, porque intuyo que el déficit está ubicado muy al norte mientras que al sur (cerca de Túnez) supongo que habrá excedente.
¿Qué potencial de producción termosolar habrá en el sur de Italia? Seguramente enorme, con un nº de horas de funcionamiento no tan diferente del de Túnez, pero sí mucho más cerca y sin tener que pasar bajo el mar (y dentro de la UE, y... y...).
Esto liberaría igualmente "potencial nuclear" francés, previsiblemente a bajo coste. Y nada que ver con Desertec.
Pues está equivocado, la zona más deficitaria de Itália es e centro-sur del país y dentro de este ámbito la isla de Silicia. De hecho Berlusco no tuvo otra ocurrencia que decir que iba a levantar un par de nucleares en el Sur... casualmente en una región gobernada históricamente por la izquierda y con la mafia también encontra, no tardó en recular y comenzar a hablar de ciclos combinados y de nuevos gasodutos desde África.
El sur de Itália es muy abrupto, superpoblado y agrícola, se puede implantar solar pero hasta cierto punto.
Sería el 1º paso de Desertec, MetroMadrid también comenzó por 1 línea.
Aquí dejo esto que me acabo de encontrar en esta página http://mosingenieros.blogspot.com/20...1_archive.html
 
No estaría mal que todos los futuros grandes tendidos a corriente continua de ámbito europeo se pareciesen a esto
Vamos a ver, estamos hablando de procesos altamente tecnificados. Ni de coña hay una brecha salarial significativa. De hecho, lo más probable es que debas enviar allí a directores de proyecto, ingenieros y mucha mano de obra especializada desde Alemania... con salarios alemanes y un plus por desplazamiento.
Y la mano de obra autóctona cobrará a niveles no tan lejanos de la alemana, salvo para aquellos trabajos que no requieran especialización alguna. Eso sin contar con la inexistencia de infraestructuras (carreteras...), el mayor nivel de corrupción, inseguridad jurídica, costes de capital (prima de riesgo), etc. etc.
Si y no, lo que yo te planteo es que casi todo el proceso productivo se desarrolle en África, y que por ejemplo haya una fábrica de cristales, de soportes metálicos, de cableado, etc asentada en el norte de África que den empleo a varios centenares o miles de personas durante 10, 20 años o indefinidamente. También hablamos de varios miles de empleos permanentes destinados al mantenimientos de campos solares de varios miles de km2.
Creo que la disponibilidad del suelo ilimitado y llano casi a coste 0 compensa todo lo demás... y no creo que en Túnez haya más corrupción que en sur de Italia.

A ver, siempre que comparamos las renovables con las convencionales debería incluirse el coste de regulación que suponen -y sí, en este sentido la que más necesita es la eólica-.
Pero estamos hablando no de "renovables vs. convencionales", sino de diferentes opciones de renovables. Aquí lo que tienes que hacer es comparar directamente las alternativas para cada hora del año, o mejor dicho, los mixes tecnológicos y de transporte que consigan casar mejor oferta y demanda.
Porque quién sabe... tal vez no sea tanto obsesionarse con regular hasta el último electrón movido por las aspas, ni "compensar" con mucho sol del desierto, sino simplemente instalar un exceso de capacidad y "tirar" esa energía unas cuantas horas al año. Total, su coste marginal es 0.
Ok a lo primero pero no a lo 2º. La eólica es muy cara y tener que parar por ejemplo, 5.000 MW en un pico eólico sería un despilfarro insostenible.



Lo del acuifero y lo del bombeo gracias a la enería de las olas confirma lo que llevo diciendo desde hace años... que en el futuro ibamos a tener que ingeniarnosla para sacar electricidad hasta de las piedras. Y esto me recuerda a una idea que tuve, a ver si rememoro un poco y te la documento un poco y tu que parece que entiendes de esto bastante más que yo me dice que opinas, potencia, costes a priori... No te esperes el descubrimiento de la máquina del movimiento perpétuo, se trataba de una o varias pequeñas centrales revesibles en el eje del Ebro, pero abastecidas directamente del freático mediante grandes balsas.

----------


## Salut

> ¡Uy madre! Voy a tener que ausentarme porque este foro me esta expriminendo el tiempo por completo


Es lo que tienen los buenos foros... uno podría dedicarse a ellos 24/365  :Wink: 




> Ok. Pero se podría abastecer a Ibiza-Formentera desde la península durante los picos eólicos y desde Mallorca durante los valles eólicos ¿No?


Demasiado estrecho el mercado ibicenco para justificar una inversión así. Tengo mis dudas de que incluso sea viable económicamente la conexión Mallorca-Ibiza, no hablemos ya de otros 100 MW p.ej.

Recordemos que sus picos de consumo son como mucho 200 MW!!




> También se podrían emplear las 2 interconexiones para implatar 1 parque de 100 MW de eólica marína flotante entre Denia e Ibiza y otro gemelo entre Ibiza y Mallorca.


El parque entre Denia e Ibiza lo conectaría con la península, y el parque gemelo entre Ibiza y Mallorca lo conectaría con Mallorca. 





> ¿No crees que con la interconexión Ibiza-Mallorca deberíamo hablar ya de un único sistema?


Nunca se puede hablar 100% de un sistema único. Incluso en la península, tienes que analizarlo todo nodo por nodo. Otra cosa es que al hablar de península demos ya por sentado que todos los nodos están suficientemente interconectados -cosa que no siempre es así, por cierto-.





> Te tengo que dar la razón en todo, excepto en: 
> - lo que las zonas eólicas marítimas estén a.t.p.c. de Baleares, la costa Este de Mallorca no tiene restricciones a la eólica marína y sólo su 1/3 central tiene protección por posidonia. Además, ya existen aerogeneradores flotantes de 2,5 MW que se producen en serie, eso sí, antes de 2.020 está tecnología (por precio y tecnología) no llegaría a Baleares antes de 2.020. En España también hay un ambicoso programa de I+D+i en este aspecto que dará sus frutos a partir de 2.020.


"A partir de 2020" es muy al futuro  :Wink:  Vamos, si se empieza a instalar por esas fechas, teniendo en cuenta la fuerte flexibilidad del parque generador balear (casi todo ciclos combinados y turbinas de gas), habrá tiempo más que de sobras para plantear nuevas interconexiones. 

Respecto a la mini-franja óptima para colocar aerogeneradores... pues si, hay una mini-franja. Lo que no sabemos exactamente es su potencial. Pero seguro que es muy por debajo de la capacidad del sistema balear para integrarlo.

En el norte de Ibiza también existe una franja pequeñida idónea para meter aerogeneradores (ambientalmente, porque los vientos son menos potentes). Pero muy pronto gana profundidad el mar.







> Me parece perfecto lo de Vandellós, aunque, hoy por hoy Cataluña es el 2º-3º territorio (tras Madrid y quizás País Vasco) más deficitario eléctricamente de la península... las nueva potencia en renovables que se instalará en Aragón + las nuevas MATs y centrales reversibles desde y en Aragón + La Muela II aportarían todo lo necesario.


Gráfico de 2005, si mal no recuerdo:



En la zona de Vandellós hay un exceso de generación respecto al consumo, aunque no muy lejos de allí está el agujero negro de Barcelona. A priori, con la MAT y algunas inversioncillas en la propia BCN (de cogeneraciónm, renovables y eficiencia), deberían quedar MW más que suficientes para llevar a las islas.





> ... es extraño que los tendidos HVDC desde Argelia, Libia y Túnez no continúen hasta el norte de Cerdeña, Nápoles y Roma ¿No crees?


Será porque se plantean para abastecer a los sistemas directamente vecinos, no para enviar la electricidad a.t.p.c.




> viendo este mapa la interconexión Lemóniz-Burdeos parece algo insignificante. Una pena que no figuren los voltajes, ni nada.


La cosa es que los HVDC son muy caros, así que suelen considerarse solución de última instancia. El que se plantee la interconexión Lemoniz-Burdeos de lo que es sintomático es de un cierto agotamiento de las vías de interconexión "normales".

Yo la barrera de los Pirineos y el relativo vacío demográfico del sur francés me los tomo como bastante insuperables para realizar inversiones rentables en interconexión. Para mi hay una clara segmentación de mercados europeos, entre el norte y el sur.

Creo que nuestro mercado objetivo para la interconexión debe ser Marruecos, ya que bajo el estrecho puedes pasar (casi) todos los MW que quieras. Claro que esto exige que le den una patada en el culo a la monarquía cleptócrata y empiece a desarrollarse el Magreb de acuerdo con su potencial...





> Pues está equivocado, la zona más deficitaria de Itália es e centro-sur del país y dentro de este ámbito la isla de Silicia. De hecho Berlusco no tuvo otra ocurrencia que decir que iba a levantar un par de nucleares en el Sur... casualmente en una región gobernada históricamente por la izquierda y con la mafia también en contra, no tardó en recular y comenzar a hablar de ciclos combinados y de nuevos gasodutos desde África.
> 
> El sur de Italia es muy abrupto, superpoblado y agrícola, se puede implantar solar pero hasta cierto punto.


Hombre, es que tampoco es plan abastecer al norte de europa con la solar del sur de italia... sino simplemente corregir el déficit -objetivo harto menos ambicioso-.





> Si y no, lo que yo te planteo es que casi todo el proceso productivo se desarrolle en África, y que por ejemplo haya una fábrica de cristales, de soportes metálicos, de cableado, etc asentada en el norte de África que den empleo a varios centenares o miles de personas durante 10, 20 años o indefinidamente. También hablamos de varios miles de empleos permanentes destinados al mantenimientos de campos solares de varios miles de km2.


Joer, menuda colonia de europeos pretendes introducir en el magreb, jajajaja!

Recordemos que para la petroquímica de Murcia tuvieron que llevar a portugueses, pues imaginate ahora en un país más al sur y peor formado todavía  :Big Grin: 





> Creo que la disponibilidad del suelo ilimitado y llano casi a coste 0 compensa todo lo demás...


El coste del suelo no es precisamente la parte más importante de un proyecto así... la capacidad de evacuación suele ser la clave a la hora de elegir un emplazamiento.





> y no creo que en Túnez haya más corrupción que en sur de Italia.


Pregúntaselo a Ben Alí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Ok a lo primero pero no a lo 2º. La eólica es muy cara y tener que parar por ejemplo, 5.000 MW en un pico eólico sería un despilfarro insostenible.


Durante años y años se ha tirado a la basura un monton de electricidad nuclear, simplemente porque no había demanda a esas horas. 

Da igual tirar energía en momentos puntuales, si para el resto del tiempo las cuentas cuadran.

A veces, querer aprovechar hasta el último electrón sale más caro que desaprovecharlo.

También creo que lo más rentable de todo sería algo de concienciación ciudadana. Rollo que si en el telediario dicen que para mañana a las 21:00 puede haber déficit de generación, pues intentar no poner la lavadora a esa hora.

Aunque con la cultura que tenemos del "yo hago lo que me sale de las pelotas", "es mi libertad" y tal, pues....  :Frown:   En fin! Tal vez con contadores inteligentes y cobrando a precio de oro determinadas horas  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Matraco

> Es lo que tienen los buenos foros... uno podría dedicarse a ellos 24/365


Y que lo digas




> Demasiado estrecho el mercado ibicenco para justificar una inversión así. Tengo mis dudas de que incluso sea viable económicamente la conexión Mallorca-Ibiza, no hablemos ya de otros 100 MW p.ej.
> Recordemos que sus picos de consumo son como mucho 200 MW!!


Bueno, está demostrado que "toda" interconexión que evite quemar Fuel-oil se amortiza y el Gas y el carbón de importación también se están desmadrando. El proyecto REMO y las interconexiones intrabaleares tienen un periodo de retorno muy corto (... que ahora no recuerdo).
200 MW es perfecto, el cable hacia Mallorca tendrá una capacidad máxima de 100 MW, así que un cable hacia Denia perfectamente podría tener otros 100 MW.




> El parque entre Denia e Ibiza lo conectaría con la península, y el parque gemelo entre Ibiza y Mallorca lo conectaría con Mallorca.


Pero preguntando desde el más absoluto desconocimiento ¿No se podría emplear el proyectado cable Ibiza-Mallorca para enchufar a él ese hipotético parque (y lo mismo en el otro caso, pero ya desde un inicio)?




> Nunca se puede hablar 100% de un sistema único. Incluso en la península, tienes que analizarlo todo nodo por nodo. Otra cosa es que al hablar de península demos ya por sentado que todos los nodos están suficientemente interconectados -cosa que no siempre es así, por cierto-.


Ok.




> "A partir de 2020" es muy al futuro  Vamos, si se empieza a instalar por esas fechas, teniendo en cuenta la fuerte flexibilidad del parque generador balear (casi todo ciclos combinados y turbinas de gas), habrá tiempo más que de sobras para plantear nuevas interconexiones. 
> Respecto a la mini-franja óptima para colocar aerogeneradores... pues si, hay una mini-franja. Lo que no sabemos exactamente es su potencial. Pero seguro que es muy por debajo de la capacidad del sistema balear para integrarlo.
> En el norte de Ibiza también existe una franja pequeñida idónea para meter aerogeneradores (ambientalmente, porque los vientos son menos potentes). Pero muy pronto gana profundidad el mar.


Ok. ¿Que son esos rectangulos? ¿Zonas eólicas?




> Gráfico de 2005, si mal no recuerdo:
> 
> En la zona de Vandellós hay un exceso de generación respecto al consumo, aunque no muy lejos de allí está el agujero negro de Barcelona. A priori, con la MAT y algunas inversioncillas en la propia BCN (de cogeneraciónm, renovables y eficiencia), deberían quedar MW más que suficientes para llevar a las islas.


Muy bueno ese mapa, aunque de 2005 aquí ha llovido mucho... concretamente muchos aerogeneradores y ciclos. En la página nº 12 de este capitulo del informe eléctrico de REE de 2009 puedes ver el saldo de intercambios de cada comunidad autonoma: http://www.ree.es/sistema_electrico/...ectporCCAA.pdf ... he visto el de 2010, pero ahora no lo encuentro. En todo caso, Cataluña es de por sí un mercado inmenso, está incrementando su potencia instalada y (esperemos que pronto) desde Aragón se tenderá una MAT de 2x400 kV con capacidad para 1.200 MW y unos 3.000 nuevos MW en renovables... así que 400 MW para Baleares no sería gran cosa.




> Será porque se plantean para abastecer a los sistemas directamente vecinos, no para enviar la electricidad a.t.p.c.


Puede ser, Sicilia tiene un gran déficit y tiene unos 5 mll. de hab.... si esta situación de déficit se a perpetuado en el tiempo, Sicilia y el sur de Italia en general debe tener unas interconexiones formidables hacia el norte. El déficit de la zona + el sistema eléctrico convencional deben ser más que suficientes.
En el caso de la Argelia-Cerdeña... entre Cerdeña y Córcega rondan los 2 mll. de Hab. + los visitantes que reciban en verano, que no serán pocos, y sus 2 interconexiones actuales con el continente rondan los 500 MW, así que desde Argelia sí se podría tener un cable de 2.000 MW para abastecer al mercado local y las infraestructuras exisentes podrían evacuar el resto, pero que la HVDC de Argelia no se prolonge hasta el N.E. de Cerdeña empalmando con las HVDC exisentes es mala señal, tal vez sea una interconexión de escasa capacidad, lo cual sería una pésima noticia y una visión tristemente cortoplacista... o directamente miope recordando el gran apagón de hace pocos años.
Una ineteresante lectura: http://www.icnr.es/articulo.php?n=101102034709




> La cosa es que los HVDC son muy caros, así que suelen considerarse solución de última instancia. El que se plantee la interconexión Lemoniz-Burdeos de lo que es sintomático es de un cierto agotamiento de las vías de interconexión "normales".
> Yo la barrera de los Pirineos y el relativo vacío demográfico del sur francés me los tomo como bastante insuperables para realizar inversiones rentables en interconexión. Para mi hay una clara segmentación de mercados europeos, entre el norte y el sur.


Si claro la línea HVDC por el Golfo de Vizcaya es fruto del hartazgo con todos los problemas de la MAT por Gerona.



> Creo que nuestro mercado objetivo para la interconexión debe ser Marruecos, ya que bajo el estrecho puedes pasar (casi) todos los MW que quieras. Claro que esto exige que le den una patada en el culo a la monarquía cleptócrata y empiece a desarrollarse el Magreb de acuerdo con su potencial...


¿Si pero mercado para qué? A corto plazo únicamente para exportar, a medio quizás para importar solar y a largo quizás para intercambios de tu a tu + abastecimientos solar para Europa en HVDC. El sistema y el mercado eléctirco marroquí hoy por hoy son raquíticos, Argelia podría no sólo abastecer a Marruecos sino a España a través de Marruecos... no sé, ya veremos.




> Hombre, es que tampoco es plan abastecer al norte de europa con la solar del sur de italia... sino simplemente corregir el déficit -objetivo harto menos ambicioso-.


Pero es que me parece imposible que en el sur de Italia se puedan desarrollar 12.000 MW solares.




> Joer, menuda colonia de europeos pretendes introducir en el magreb, jajajaja!
> Recordemos que para la petroquímica de Murcia tuvieron que llevar a portugueses, pues imaginate ahora en un país más al sur y peor formado todavía


¡Hombre! Para "apretar un tornillo" en una cadena o para "pasarle un trapo a un espejo" no creo que haga falta un ingeniero.




> El coste del suelo no es precisamente la parte más importante de un proyecto así... la capacidad de evacuación suele ser la clave a la hora de elegir un emplazamiento.


¡Hombre!... por ejemplo en el caso de los 12.000 MW para Italia, hablaríamos de una superficie de casi 50.000 hectáreas... el precio no sólo es importante si no que además en Europa directamente no existen esas superficies.
El emplazamiento es más vital cuanto menor es la capacidad a instalar, aquí hablamos del equivalente a 12 reactores nucleares... la red eléctrica española se diseñó entorno a los reactores y no al revés.
Pero siguiendo en este tema de los costes x transporte etc. Ojala se pudiesen instalar X MW de éolica marina flotante directamente a unos 10-20 km enfrente de nuestras grandes ciudades costeras, por ejemplo 500 MW frente a Bcn, Valencia, Málaga o Bilbao, así esta potencia iría directamente a los grandes centros de consumo recorriendo muy poca distancia y sin suponer una lacra para el conjunto de la red. Otro punto sería la minieólica sobre tejados.




> Pregúntaselo a Ben Alí


Bueno... que yo sepa en Túnez se recogía y se recoge la basura puntualmente. Viendo la que están liando las mafias con las recogida de basuras en el sur de Italia ¿¿¿Te imaginas lo que podría pasar con la solar???
"Moridas" hay en todas partes (y me estoy acordando de lo de la duquesa de York aceptando sobres), en el Magreb quizás una ventaja pueda ser que esas mordidas conllevan una aprobación automática, sin tramitaciones administrativas, sin evaluaciones de impactos (unos impactos que siempre serían infitamente menores que en Europa), etc




> Durante años y años se ha tirado a la basura un monton de electricidad nuclear, simplemente porque no había demanda a esas horas. 
> Da igual tirar energía en momentos puntuales, si para el resto del tiempo las cuentas cuadran.
> A veces, querer aprovechar hasta el último electrón sale más caro que desaprovecharlo.
> También creo que lo más rentable de todo sería algo de concienciación ciudadana. Rollo que si en el telediario dicen que para mañana a las 21:00 puede haber déficit de generación, pues intentar no poner la lavadora a esa hora.
> Aunque con la cultura que tenemos del "yo hago lo que me sale de las pelotas", "es mi libertad" y tal, pues....   En fin! Tal vez con contadores inteligentes y cobrando a precio de oro determinadas horas


Bueno, durante años y años hemos pagado el chanchullo de la moratoria nuclear para evitar la ruina económica de las eléctricas que vieron que económicamente no eran capaces de costear las centrales planificadas. Tal vez con esto se pagase cualquier electrón despilfarrado... cosa que por cierto veo complicada a no ser que digas que las centrales han tenido relativamente poca carga de trabajo. Las nucleares llegaron como agua de mayo y con casi toda nuestra acual potencia en reversibles.

La concienciación ya se está produciendo... se llama precio del recibo de la luz  :Big Grin:  además hay que contar con capacidad de respuesta frente a las posibles eventualidades.

----------


## Salut

> 200 MW es perfecto, el cable hacia Mallorca tendrá una capacidad máxima de 100 MW, así que un cable hacia Denia perfectamente podría tener otros 100 MW.


200-300 MW de interconexión me parecerían correctos para cuando entremos en escenarios cercanos a renovables 100% -ergo libres de gasóleo-, dado el escaso potencial generador en las islas de Ibiza y Formentera. 

Todavía queda. De mientras, aprovéchese lo que ya hay construido.





> Pero preguntando desde el más absoluto desconocimiento ¿No se podría emplear el proyectado cable Ibiza-Mallorca para enchufar a él ese hipotético parque (y lo mismo en el otro caso, pero ya desde un inicio)?


Bien, tu mismo lo has dicho: desde un inicio. Y el cable entre Mallorca e Ibiza se colocará seguramente mucho antes de que la tecnología de la eólica _offshore_ a larga distancia esté lista.

Si hablásemos de ampliaciones en el Ibiza-Mallorca o la instalación del Denia-Ibiza, otro gallo cantaría. Pero no sería nada sencillo, ya que no sería una simple línea bajo el agua, sino crear un nodo submarino entre tres líneas. 

Hay que tener en cuenta que una de las causas que demoran la llegada de la eólica _offshore_ a gran distancia de la costa es el problemón que supone (o suponía, llevo años sin hacer seguimiento) tener todo el aparataje de electrónica de potencia bajo el mar. Amos, en mi época aun salía en la revista IEEE como algo "futurible", pa 2030 o así.

Los nodos submarinos pueden suponer un problemón, ya que en cualquier red de alta tensión es necesario poder aislar cada ramal, para el caso de que se produzca alguna avería. De allí que lo normal sea conectar el parque directamente con tierra, y no con un cable submarino.

No se del todo cómo andará la cosa hoy en día. Ya sabes que no estoy actualizado -ahora toy en un sector más "verde" en el sentido literal  :Big Grin: -


*EDIT:* Echale un vistazo a esto pa sacar alguna información técnica útil sobre "el estado de la cuestión"  :Smile: 
http://www.vindenergi.org/Vindforskr..._96_Report.pdf






> Ok. ¿Que son esos rectangulos? ¿Zonas eólicas?


No, pesqueras xDDDDDD

Es que ha sido el mejor mapa que he encontrado -así a lo rapido- para el tema de la profundidad marina.

Sí que se puede decir que la "zona 4" coincide grosso modo con una de las zonas eólicas aptas, y tiene una piquito de aguas poco profundas. Si ves el levante de Mallorca, tiene la plataforma continental mucho más extensa.

En todo caso, no acabo de ver mucho más 100 MW allí. Pero eso requiere de un cálculo más exacto, no del "ojímetro".





> ¿Si pero mercado para qué? A corto plazo únicamente para exportar, a medio quizás para importar solar y a largo quizás para intercambios de tu a tu + abastecimientos solar para Europa en HVDC. El sistema y el mercado eléctirco marroquí hoy por hoy son raquíticos, Argelia podría no sólo abastecer a Marruecos sino a España a través de Marruecos... no sé, ya veremos.


Creo que toda la costa marroquí es un magnífico campo eólico. A bote pronto, Tanger debe ser más o menos como Tarifa. Y la correlación de los picos eólicos en Marruecos con los de Galicia no debe ser muy alta -puede que incluso sea negativa-, por lo que se aplana la curva de oferta eólica.

Si luego a medio plazo se ponen centrales termosolares y Marruecos se desarrolla un poco más (no se cómo andarán sus planes de electrificación rural), pues mejor todavía que funcionaría esta interconexión.





> Pero es que me parece imposible que en el sur de Italia se puedan desarrollar 12.000 MW solares.


Es que no deben ser exclusivamente solares. He allí el tema!

Por el estrecho de Messina creo recordar que cascaba bien el viento... No muy lejos están las "islas eólicas" (su propio nombre indica algo)... de peque iba mucho a navegar por Sicilia  :Smile: 





> ¡Hombre! Para "apretar un tornillo" en una cadena o para "pasarle un trapo a un espejo" no creo que haga falta un ingeniero.


Pero esos puestos de trabajo son lo de menos. La parte del león será la inversión inicial -O&M son migajas-. Y si encima montas fábricas de espejos y rollos similares aún más tecnificados que la central termosolar...

----------


## Matraco

> 200-300 MW de interconexión me parecerían correctos para cuando entremos en escenarios cercanos a renovables 100% -ergo libres de gasóleo-, dado el escaso potencial generador en las islas de Ibiza y Formentera. 
> Todavía queda. De mientras, aprovéchese lo que ya hay construido.


Hay que tener encuenta que el Mallorca-Ibiza puede que no llegue hasta 2015 y el Denia-Ibiza no llegaría antes de 2020... para 2020 el sistema Ibiza-Formentera puede incrementar sus picos de demanda en un 50%.
No creo que el 100% renovables tenga que ser un límite, la cuestión es susministrar eléctricidad mucho más barata que teniendo que llevar un buque cisterna + quemar fuel-oil apagando y encendiendo un complejo de multiples pequeñas calderas.
Para 2020, si no recuerdo mal, el 42% de la electricidad será de origen renovable (promediando interanualmente la hidroeléctrica, claro está) y un 20% será nuclear, así que nos plantamos en un 62% libre de emisiones.




> Bien, tu mismo lo has dicho: desde un inicio. Y el cable entre Mallorca e Ibiza se colocará seguramente mucho antes de que la tecnología de la eólica _offshore_ a larga distancia esté lista.
> Si hablásemos de ampliaciones en el Ibiza-Mallorca o la instalación del Denia-Ibiza, otro gallo cantaría. Pero no sería nada sencillo, ya que no sería una simple línea bajo el agua, sino crear un nodo submarino entre tres líneas. 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que una de las causas que demoran la llegada de la eólica _offshore_ a gran distancia de la costa es el problemón que supone (o suponía, llevo años sin hacer seguimiento) tener todo el aparataje de electrónica de potencia bajo el mar. Amos, en mi época aun salía en la revista IEEE como algo "futurible", pa 2030 o así.
> Los nodos submarinos pueden suponer un problemón, ya que en cualquier red de alta tensión es necesario poder aislar cada ramal, para el caso de que se produzca alguna avería. De allí que lo normal sea conectar el parque directamente con tierra, y no con un cable submarino.
> No se del todo cómo andará la cosa hoy en día. Ya sabes que no estoy actualizado -ahora toy en un sector más "verde" en el sentido literal -


Ok... creo que un parque eólico marino alemán ya van a instalar nada más y nada menos que... ¡La transmisión eléctrica a la costa por ondas electromagéticas (y por tanto sin cables)!
Lo del 2030 sería con la inversión que su día se hacia en esta materia, pero está claro que la necesidad es la madre de la inventiva... ¿Para cuando iban a estar los coches eléctricos circulando?




> *EDIT:* Echale un vistazo a esto pa sacar alguna información técnica útil sobre "el estado de la cuestión" 
> http://www.vindenergi.org/Vindforskr..._96_Report.pdf


Te parecerá raro pero fuí uno de los 3 últimos bichos raros que dí francés en lugar de inglés  :EEK!: 




> No, pesqueras xDDDDDD
> Es que ha sido el mejor mapa que he encontrado -así a lo rapido- para el tema de la profundidad marina.
> Sí que se puede decir que la "zona 4" coincide grosso modo con una de las zonas eólicas aptas, y tiene una piquito de aguas poco profundas. Si ves el levante de Mallorca, tiene la plataforma continental mucho más extensa.
> En todo caso, no acabo de ver mucho más 100 MW allí. Pero eso requiere de un cálculo más exacto, no del "ojímetro".


Ahmm... ok, es que no era capaz de adivinar lo que eran. Desde luego para ver la baptrimetria el mapa es una maravilla. Peazo precipicio se abre hacia el Este.
Viendo el mapa de la red eléctrica, http://www.ree.es/transporte/pdf/sectores/18_2010.pdf o con más detalle http://www.ree.es/seie/pdf/mallorca_2010.pdf, a priori serían posibles 2 parques de 100 MW "tirando" desde Capdepera y de Cala d´Or 2 conexiones de 2x66 kV




> Creo que toda la costa marroquí es un magnífico campo eólico. A bote pronto, Tanger debe ser más o menos como Tarifa. Y la correlación de los picos eólicos en Marruecos con los de Galicia no debe ser muy alta -puede que incluso sea negativa-, por lo que se aplana la curva de oferta eólica.
> Si luego a medio plazo se ponen centrales termosolares y Marruecos se desarrolla un poco más (no se cómo andarán sus planes de electrificación rural), pues mejor todavía que funcionaría esta interconexión.


Cierto, toda la costa atlántica marroquí tiene un potencial eólico des-co-mu-nal.
La eléctrificación (y en general todo, carreteras, autopistas, FF.CC., suministro de agua, etc) en Marruecos va como un tiro, recibe muchas "ayudas" desde España y desde la UE (pongo ayudas entre comillas porque a la postre son las empresas españolas y europeas las que hacen el agosto) y antes de la crisis su PIB crecía a pasos agigantados... pero es que el país partía casi desde la Edad Media.




> Es que no deben ser exclusivamente solares. He allí el tema!
> Por el estrecho de Messina creo recordar que cascaba bien el viento... No muy lejos están las "islas eólicas" (su propio nombre indica algo)... de peque iba mucho a navegar por Sicilia


¡Que geta tienen algunos  :Wink: ! Sip, muy cierto.




> Pero esos puestos de trabajo son lo de menos. La parte del león será la inversión inicial -O&M son migajas-. Y si encima montas fábricas de espejos y rollos similares aún más tecnificados que la central termosolar...


Pues si y pues no. Llevas razón en que en algo tan tecnificado las nóminas en Alemania quizás ronden el 15% del coste... pero si te puedes ahorrar un 10% no es moco de pavo.
¿Montar fábricas? Pues claro que será caro, pero para cubrir una superficie de + de 50.000 hectáreas saldrá más caro montar esas fábricas en Europa y luego trasladar los materiales, además, seguro que esos países exigen la presencia de fábricas en su territorio, vamos, yo lo haría.

----------


## Salut

> para 2020 el sistema Ibiza-Formentera puede incrementar sus picos de demanda en un 50%.


Ni de coña. Las Baleares han sufrido un auténtico colapso por exceso de gente. Ahora con la crisis, muchos de los últimos en llegar están huyendo como ratas... y los "autóctonos" también huyen, por falta de oportunidades -poca especialización se necesita para servir cafés-.

http://www.diariodemallorca.es/palma...es/640125.html


Yo veo muy probable el estancamiento en la demanda de energía durante una laaaarga temporada. Y después, tal vez el declive y todo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Sólo la electrificación del transporte -estan en ello con los ferrocarriles de SFM, de momento- puede compensar la caída de la demanda. Mientras tanto, la cementera y otros bichos así están bastante paraditos.






> Ok... creo que un parque eólico marino alemán ya van a instalar nada más y nada menos que... ¡La transmisión eléctrica a la costa por ondas electromagéticas (y por tanto sin cables)!


Si los cables ya alarman a la población, imagínate las ondas  :Embarrassment: 





> Te parecerá raro pero fuí uno de los 3 últimos bichos raros que dí francés en lugar de inglés


Ooops... pues malo, porque estas publicaciones suelen estar todas toditas en inglés  :Embarrassment: 


Hoy no hay tiempo para mas  :Smile:

----------


## Matraco

> Ni de coña. Las Baleares han sufrido un auténtico colapso por exceso de gente. Ahora con la crisis, muchos de los últimos en llegar están huyendo como ratas... y los "autóctonos" también huyen, por falta de oportunidades -poca especialización se necesita para servir cafés-.
> http://www.diariodemallorca.es/palma...es/640125.html
> Yo veo muy probable el estancamiento en la demanda de energía durante una laaaarga temporada. Y después, tal vez el declive y todo 
> Sólo la electrificación del transporte -estan en ello con los ferrocarriles de SFM, de momento- puede compensar la caída de la demanda. Mientras tanto, la cementera y otros bichos así están bastante paraditos.


¡Grandes noticias las de SFM! Y también está por llegar el tranvía de la bahía de Palma
No creo que haya declive y menos en Ibiza. El sistema Balear ya está remontando el bache de demanda de la crisis y que coste que hablar de un incremento del 50% en 10 años es hablar en un crecimiento muuuuuy modesto de entorno al 3% anual.
Los datos de Palma hay que tenerlos en cuenta pero no son determinantes... probablemente casi toda gran ciudad española haya frenado su crecimiento en seco en favor de la periferia y digo esto sin conocer datos de Baleares. Otro aspecto es que a Palma continuan llegando inmigrantes europeos de alto poder adquisitivo.
Lo que está claro es que REE únicamente construirá el enlace Denia-Ibiza si le es rentable, y yo espero que así sea. Si no lo es hoy día, con la escalada de precios del petróleo pronto lo será.




> Si los cables ya alarman a la población, imagínate las ondas


Bueno, depende de muchas cosas, seguro que para zonas pesqueras o de alto valor arqueológico como Galicia o el golfo de Cádiz la población preferiría las ondas.




> Ooops... pues malo, porque estas publicaciones suelen estar todas toditas en inglés


... me lo dices o me lo cuentas ... (ahora faltaría aqui un emoticono llorón)

----------


## Luján

A cuenta de lo que habláis de la interconexión Baleares-Península, el otro día (13/01) vi esta noticia en el periódico en papel. Lamentablemente la edición digital no es tan esclarecedora (http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat.../773309.html):




> *Inician el tendido de 237 km de cable submarino*
> 
> 
> *M. A /M. A.MALLORCA/SAGUNT*  
> El buque Giulio Verne, de bandera italiana, es, junto con otro barco  noruego, el único del mundo capaz de instalar 237 kilómetros de cable  eléctrico a mil metros de profundidad para conectar la península con la  isla. La instalación, que ha costado 375 millones, arranca hoy en  Mallorca y finalizará a mediados de marzo en Sagunt. El barco está  dotado con grúas especiales que permiten colocar el tendido de forma  milimétrica sobre el trazado. Submarinos dirigidos a control remoto  ofrecerán las imágenes reales de la instalación. 
> Por otra parte, Red  Eléctrica de España ha ganado su primer pulso judicial al Ayuntamiento  de Sagunt y ha logrado reanudar las obras de la construcción de la   estación eléctrica que acogerá el cable submarino de Baleares que el  consistorio ordenó suspender de manera cautelar al observar que el punto  de salida del cable estaba en un lugar que no se ajustaba al del  proyecto.


Fuente: Levante-emv

También en este medio, salió hace unos meses (06/06/2010) (http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat.../711922.html):




> *Un cable submarino ilumina Balears desde Sagunt*
> 
> 
> *Red Eléctrica de España ha tendido un cable de 237 km con  profundidades máximas de hasta 1.485 metros en el Mediterráneo para  garantizar a partir de 2011 un mejor suministro eléctrico a las islas  desde el Camp de Morvedre*
> 
> *LAURA BALLESTER VALENCIA* 				 *
> Un cableado de 237 kilómetros de longitud y profundidades de hasta  1.485 kilómetros atraviesa el Mediterráneo para garantizar el suministro  eléctrico a las Balears  desde el Camp de Morvedre. Esta espectacular  conexión eléctrica ha sido bautizada como Proyecto Rómulo y ha sido  construida por Red Eléctrica de España (REE) con una inversión total que  superará los 420 millones de euros. 
> La compañía eléctrica se ha  embarcado en esta costosa actuación  para garantizar un suministro  eléctrico de calidad a las Balears, reducir el coste de la factura  eléctrica y la dependencia de las islas a las centrales de carbón, gas y  fuel. Aunque los beneficios también «revertirá en la fortaleza del  sistema peninsular» porque permitirá el retorno de electricidad en caso  de energía sobrante en Baleares. 
> La infraestructura consiste en tres  cables de un diámetro de unos diez centímetros cada uno. Dos de ellos  transmiten corriente eléctrica contínua de 200 megavatios (MW) cada uno.  El tercer cable es el que permite el retorno de la electricidad  sobrante lo que «aumenta la disponibilidad de energía». Los 400 MW de  energía partirán de la subestación Morvedre en Sagunt, (una cuarta parte  procederá de energías renovables). «Un total de 244 kilómetros después  la línea se conecta al sistema eléctrico balear a través de la  subestación de Santa Ponsa en Calvià, donde la tensión de la red es de  220 kilovoltios (kV), y desde también partirán conexiones al resto de  isla», explican fuentes de Red Eléctrica de España. 
> La construcción  del Proyecto Rómulo ha sido un reto porque carece de empalmes en todo el  trazado. Dos buques, Giulio Verne y Skagerrak, han tendido el cable que  surca el Mediterráneo a lo largo de 237 kilómetros. Una vez extendida  la conexión unos robots de control remoto «entierran el cable bajo el  lecho arenoso mediante un sistema de agua a alta presión». Cuando llegan  a la costa «flotadores, barcas auxiliares y submarinistas sitúan los  largos cables en la posición adecuada». Ya en tierra firme la línea  eléctrica discurre soterrado a lo largo de tres kilómetros,  aproximadamente, hasta alcanzar las respectivas subestaciones de  Morvedre y Calvià. La interconexión eléctrica entrará en funcionamiento a  principios de 2011. REE ha compensado a la Cofradía de Pescadores de  Sagunt con 495.000 euros por las molestias que les han causado la  instalación del cableado.

----------


## Matraco

En este monográfico está toda la información oficial de REE sobre el Proyecto Rómulo: Monogrficos > Sala de prensa > Red Elctrica de Espaa

[CENTER]Precisamente acabo de encontrar este mapa de la batrimetría:

... no figuran valores pero a priori la plataforma marína frente a Castellón-Delta del Ebro tiene un potencial "infinito".
Por cierto, inquietantes esos canales que parten de la peninsula y que se adentran en las profundidades... tienen toda la pinta de erosión fluvial.

Y este otro de las zonas protegidas en Mallorca:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=566771





Esta parece ser la planificación de la UE:
 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_FJ6ozskIAg...ed66b0e47c.jpg / http://energiesdelamer.blogspot.com/...en-mer-un.html
Entre 40.000 y 55.000 MW eólicos marinos para 2020 en el Mar del Norte

^^ Aquí llaman la atención las líneas paralelas a las costas... a priori motivadas por el fuerte rechazo social a las líneas a MATs.

----------


## Luján

> [...]





> ... no figuran valores pero a priori la plataforma marína frente a Castellón-Delta del Ebro tiene un potencial "infinito".
> Por cierto, inquietantes esos canales que parten de la peninsula y que se adentran en las profundidades... tienen toda la pinta de erosión fluvial.
> 
> [...]


La plataforma continental tiene alrededor de hasta 100m de profundidad de media.

Los canales, efectivamente son paleocanales fluviales, que bien pueden representar antiguos cauces de cuando esa zona estaba por encima de la superficie marina.

De todos modos, el cable largado entre Sagunto y Mallorca queda bastante lejos de dichos canales. Y los posibles parques eólicos marinos también quedarán lejos.

----------


## Matraco

Gracias Luján. Ya se que el Proyecto Rémo queda lejos de esos paleocanales... incluso una interconexión Mallorca-Vandellós quedaría lejos pero me a chocado una barbaridad ver por 1ª vez esos antiguos cauces.

Hasta 100 metros parece una profundidad ideal. Es de suponer que la salida del valle del Ebro tiene que ser muy ventosa. Seguro que para 2.020 ya hay aerogeneradores flotantes de 10 MW perfectos para esta zona, además, tanto Castellón como Vandellós son 2 nodos eléctricos de 1ª magnitud... incluso Deltebre tiene una formidable capacidad de evacuanción.
En 2.009 ya se instaló el 1º aerogenerador flotante a 220 m de profundidad http://www.fierasdelaingenieria.com/...nte-del-mundo/
Y los daneses planean aerogeneradores flotantes de 20 MW http://ecolosfera.com/dinamarca-plan...-20mv-energia/

Por cierto, la hidraúlica está que se sale. En el mes de enero la gran hidraúlica ha supuesto nada más y nada menos que el 22,5% de la generación: http://www.ree.es/sala_prensa/web/no...px?id_nota=203

----------


## Salut

Artículo interesante:




> *"La batalla de las redes"*
> 
> Greenpeace acaba de presentar un informe –"La batalla de las redes"– en el que asegura que *Europa es capaz de hacer "una transición sin problemas" a un sistema que proporcione "energía 100% renovable a todas horas"*. La organización ecologista incluye en ese informe el que presenta como el primer euromapa "que especifica qué cantidad de cada tipo de energía renovable es viable y cuánto habría que invertir en infraestructura para llevar la electricidad allá donde haga falta en Europa".
> 
> "La batalla de las redes" se basa en un estudio realizado por la consultora Energynautics GmbH por encargo de Greenpeace International y cuyas conclusiones fueron publicadas en el informe técnico "Estudio de la red europea 2030/2050", estudio cuyos autores son los doctores en ingeniería Eckehard Tröster y Thomas Ackermann y la investigadora Rena Kuwahata, Máster en Ciencias. Greenpeace encargó a Energynautics que desarrollara "un modelo [eléctrico] en profundidad" y el resultado ha sido, según la organización ecologista, "una propuesta de trabajo para Europa, basada en el patrón de consumo eléctrico y de producción las 24 horas al día, 365 días al año". Energynautics ha trabajado con un modelo de suministro que contempla "una *red de 224 nodos en los 27 países de la Unión Europea, Noruega, Suiza y los países balcánicos*; datos meteorológicos históricos sobre la radicación solar y el viento en cada uno de los nodos a cada hora durante 30 años; la capacidad renovable y no renovable de cada nodo, estimado para 2030 y 2050, basado en el escenario de la [R]evolución Energética".
> 
> El resultado más relevante de esta investigación es, según la organización ecologista, el mapa "que especifica qué cantidad de cada tipo de energía renovable es viable y cuánto habría que invertir en infraestructura para llevar la electricidad allá donde haga falta en Europa". Según Greenpeace, este es el primer mapa que se elabora de este tipo, pues "ningún otro estudio ha intentado realmente trazar un mapa de la posible y futura red europea" (páginas 16 y 17). Así, "La batalla de las redes" expone cómo sería una red inteligente para Europa en 2050, "basándose en exhaustivos modelos desarrollados por la consultora en ingeniería Energynautics".
> 
> Según Greenpeace, la gestión inteligente de la red, la tecnología de control y una red de líneas de transmisión eficientes pueden equilibrar de forma fiable la demanda con el suministro procedente de energías renovables variables a través del continente, *incluso cuando haya poco viento o sol*. "Tras haber trabajado extensamente en modelos de simulación por ordenador que incluían predicciones minuciosas de la cuantía de electricidad que pueden proporcionar las centrales solares y eólicas a cada hora del año", el informe de Energynautics ha llegado a seis Conclusiones Principales. Las reproducimos, literalmente, a continuación.
> ...


http://www.energias-renovables.com/e...14256/botid/2/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gracias Salut por el artículo, muy interesante  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Mi respuesta a ésto es la misma que la que he dejado en el hilo El petróleo se come en dos días las primas a las renovables de un año, así que no repito otra vez el mensaje  :Wink: 

Un saludote.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahora que el petróleo se va a dispara por las nubes, con todo lo que ello supone, es cuando el Gobierno debería coger el toro por los cuernos y llevar a cabo una buena política en cuanto a materia energética.

Ahora más que nunca, es cuando se deben llevar a cabo las siguientes medidas.

- Nuclear: Alargar la vida de nuestras centrales nucleares. Retrasar el cierre de Garoña, dejándola como mínimo otros 10 años más.

Además de ésto, imprescindible ponerme manos a la obra para una segunda revolución nuclear, es decir, ir buscando emplazamientos, estudios, etc, para la construcción de nuevas centrales nucleares que puedan incorporarse a nuestro sistema energético y a la vez, que puedan dar descanso eterno a alguna de nuestras centrales nucleares más antiguas. Pero mientras tanto, las centrales nucleares que nos quedan, son absolutamente IMPRESCINDIBLES y no podemos permitirnos el lujo de ir cerrándolas por las buenas para quedar bien...

Con esto, mataríamos dos pájaros de un tiro: primero, ir descendiendo la dependencia del petróleo y el gas natural en nuestro sistema energético, hasta eliminar la totalidad de centrales eléctricas de petróleo y gas, y segundo, mantendríamos puestos de trabajo a la vez que con la construcción de nuevas C.N. crearíamos más puestos de trabajo...

- Renovables: Apostar firmemente por ellas, devolver las subvenciones para las renovables y dejarse de tanta medida chorra como bajada de límites de velocidad & derivados  :Mad: 

Apostar por energía solar en masa... En toda la zona centro-sur de la Península, hay millones de hectáreas muertas de risa en las que se podrían implantar centrales solares a tutiplén  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Por poner un ejemplo, en Almería hay zonas en las que en 30 Km a la redonda, por no haber, no hay ni cactus... :Big Grin: , y todo el día azotándole el sol. Un sitio propicio para montar mega-centrales solares, con cientos y cientos de MW montados uno detrás de otro  :Cool: 

Si dicen que con la reducción de los límites de velocidad se ahorrarían 5000 o 6000 millones de , más vale que se gastaran ese dinero en paneles solares, que fijaros la cantidad de ellos que se podrían montar con ese dineral...

En resumen, que se pueden hacer muchas cosas para reducir la dependencia del petróleo...

----------


## ben-amar

> Por poner un ejemplo, en Almería hay zonas en las que en 30 Km a la redonda, por no haber, no hay ni cactus..., y todo el día azotándole el sol. Un sitio propicio para montar mega-centrales solares, con cientos y cientos de MW montados uno detrás de otro


Ya saldria algun grupo ecologista protestando y querellandose por vivir alli alguna lagartija  :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ya saldria algun grupo ecologista protestando y querellandose por vivir alli alguna lagartija


De eso no tengas ninguna duda  :Wink: 

Aunque allí, salvo cuatro escorpiones... no sé que va a haber en ese sitio inhóspito, pero para ellos cualquier cosa les sirve.

----------


## perdiguera

Ironía: no sabéis la cantidad de bichos amenazados de extinción que hay en un m2 de desierto almeriense, sin contar con la de plantas que pueden ser pisoteadas por la sombra de los paneles y fenecer.
Mientras que se proteja a animales o plantas más que a las personas no se podrá hacer nada.
¡Ah! y ¿sabéis cuantas especies desaparecieron antes de que existiese el ser humano?
Muchísimas más que desde que se izó a dos pies el australopitecus.
Fuente: National Geográfic.

----------


## Salut

Creo que estas bromitas sobre "los ecologistas", basadas en vuestros prejuicios, están bastante de más...

Por cierto, que buena parte de Almería es ZEPA y LIC... que sea un "secarral" sin verde, no quiere decir que sea un espacio sin valor ambiental. Todo lo contrario: el el Mediterráneo el valor ambiental suele ser sobre todo en zonas esteparias.

*EDIT:* Áreas Importantes para las Aves (IBAs)

----------


## Salut

Otro artículo interesante:




> *Cómo gestionar el sistema eléctrico con parques eólicos*
> 
> ¿Cómo gestionar el sistema eléctrico con aerogeneradores eólicos? En contra de lo que se piensa, esto *es algo factible desde un punto de vista teórico* con una elevada proporción de turbinas, como demuestran los trabajos que lleva a cabo la Universidad Pontificia Comillas, dentro de diversos proyectos de investigación, entre ellos, el europeo Twenties.
> 
> Existen varios niveles en la gestión del sistema eléctrico. Uno de los más complicados es el que se refiere a la regulación de potencia. Esta operación se coordina desde las salas de control de Red Eléctrica de España (REE) y consiste en mantener, segundo a segundo, el equilibrio final entre la energía eléctrica producida y la demandada. Para que no falle el sistema, se debe conseguir en tiempo real que la electricidad generada por las centrales sea siempre igual a la que se está consumiendo en cada momento en el conjunto del país.
> 
> Esto que parece tan difícil se logra planificando con antelación la producción para que concuerde con la previsión de consumo y corrigiendo luego, en el último momento, cualquier desviación. El trabajo final se realiza por medio de ordenadores, regulando la interconexión eléctrica con Francia y enviando señales a determinadas centrales del país para aumentar o reducir la generación eléctrica en función de las posibles variaciones, ya sea porque cambia la demanda prevista o porque lo hace la producción.
> 
> Un caso hipotético es lo que ocurre cuando varios parques eólicos deben parar de forma imprevista (porque empieza a soplar más viento de lo que preveían las predicciones) y el operador manda una orden a una central de ciclo combinado (gas) para que reemplace a los aerogeneradores. Esta parte de imprevisibilidad de algunas energías renovables, como la eólica o la solar, obliga hoy en día a tener siempre listas otras centrales para cubrir sus posibles desvíos, lo que tiene un coste económico y ambiental. La pregunta es: ¿Se podría hacer al revés? *¿Se puede utilizar la propia energía eólica para cubrir las desviaciones de potencia?*
> ...


http://blogs.elpais.com/eco-lab/2011...s-eolicos.html

^^ Pues desde un punto de vista ambiental, los cables estos son mil veces mejores que las centrales térmicas y toda la pesca... el problema es más "visual" o "estético" que propiamente ambiental.

----------

